# Secret Turn-ons



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

Nod to GreenLantern and Keb.

After stating (probably jokingly too) that posters posting anything about Star Trek NG or their characters instantly made them think the posters were sexy, it got me to thinking about the little things that flip our switches, open our eyes, wake us up, knead our dough, well, you get the point. 

Maybe this question has been asked before and I am notorious for starting DOA threads. But what are the little almost inconsequential things to most people that get your engine revving. A hat, a type of shoe, a fragrance (like bacon), or someone simply walking a dog or changing a diaper on a baby. What little thing makes someone more sexy or turns you on to them. 

For me, as a younger man, I loved braided hair. 

Today as a one foot in the grave old man? Women vacuuming. Love it.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 20, 2009)

For me when i see a leaner guy and for whatever reason the muscles in his forearms flex doing some kind of activity, i am wanting him to flex those muscles with me, now if you take that and add it to a tall guy, i would probably be riding him like a horny cowgirl..


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was younger: perky pony-tails.

More lately: being a mom.

Always: good posture, good vocabulary, reading


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

edx said:


> When I was younger: perky pony-tails.
> 
> More lately: being a mom.
> 
> Always: good posture, good vocabulary, reading



Gadzooks. Good posture. Yes!


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

For a long time for me, it was men who had a bit of an underbite - Val Kilmer really buttered my bread because of that. 

Now...strong, work-worn, yet well-groomed hands.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 20, 2009)

I grew up with small town Southern men, and most of them keep their hair high and tight,which got boring, so I've always liked nice shaved/bald men, or grey hair, a really nice crop of steel grey hair is hot.

I'm starting to really enjoy older men, the older and slower the better....it's weird. G.House is starting to seem young in my eyes...:happy:

Oh and pecs....


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

Whenever they show a couple on tv and the man takes his hand and puts it on the side of the womans head and thru her fingers and pulls her close to his mouth for a kiss. Passionate and sexy.

And I am with Joy Joy, I love a man with strong, work hands that are clean.

And I also like a nice mouth. Like Justin Timberlake. His mouth is very sexy.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 20, 2009)

I was serious. Dorkiness is a turn on. Listening to a guy talk about Star Trek TNG, D&D, Magic cards, Anime...whatever his thing, is pretty hot to me. I like a few dorky things myself, so it's also a matter of stuff in common.

I also have always loved watching guys problem solve and build stuff with their hands. I don't even mean houses or something, just model things, doing ridiculous amounts of thinking to make a board game themselves, or figure out statistics on something for fun... Mmm..geeky and dorky.. 

I like um' smart and slightly socially awkward :doh:

Watching a guy be good with kids always makes my ovaries smile. I think that's pretty normal though.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> makes my ovaries smile



I no understand. 

But I love the saying! :doh:


----------



## Esther (Mar 20, 2009)

Tasteful, well-done tattoos. Frig.
Also, men who read and like to discuss what they read, men who are kind to animals, and men who are open-minded toward music.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I no understand.
> 
> But I love the saying! :doh:



What could be more naturally sexy to a woman of childbearing years than a man who has proven himself both adorable and capable around children? It's damn sexy.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 20, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> What could be more naturally sexy to a woman of childbearing years than a man who has proven himself both adorable and capable around children? It's damn sexy.



Many things to those who don't like kids.

Just hadda say.

Also, talent in general is pretty hot.


----------



## Melian (Mar 20, 2009)

People who have that bend in the cartilage of their nose as a result of it breaking and then healing.

Seriously.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 20, 2009)

articulate, intelligent (like way above average type of smart), and no chest hair


----------



## circeenoir (Mar 20, 2009)

Guys with large hands and long fingers, a scots accent :smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

Smart men turn me on too, I like a man who is well read and can have a discussion about all kinds of subjects and interested in learning new things. I like a man who is good with his hands  well that too, but I get turned on by a man knowing how to fix things or build things. I love a man who plays guitar that is really hot and a man who loves kids and is good with them is also sexy.
I also love a man who is a manly man but not a cave man and a man who treats his lady with love and respect in public and private. On a superficial level I love hairy chests and facial hair and muscles but not body builder muscles. I'm a pretty lucky girl because my honey has all of these qualities.:smitten:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 20, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I was serious. Dorkiness is a turn on. Listening to a guy talk about Star Trek TNG, D&D, Magic cards, Anime...whatever his thing, is pretty hot to me. I like a few dorky things myself, so it's also a matter of stuff in common.
> 
> Watching a guy be good with kids always makes my ovaries smile. I think that's pretty normal though.


How YOU doin'? 

I think for me something that really gets under-appreciated is the art of the hair flip. Done properly, it can convey so much.

Being a foot guy, tasteful pedicures, toe rings and cute sandals are always a turn on. Spring and summer around here have me walking around making Lenny and Squiggy faces all the time.

Girls with nerdy t-shirts on, or have items from thinkgeek.com are sexy. Nerdiness in girls is sexy, period. Anyone who can out-quote me with movie dialog can own me forever.

As a guy who loves kids, I also love mommies or sitters who are just all ga-ga around them, doing cutesy stuff. I think a person, man or woman, rocking a sleeping infant is just adorably cute. Not necessarily a turn-on per se though.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are some of the things I was thinking of, AdSnack

No disrespect to the answers, but "nice eyes", "broad shoulders", "tall dark and handsome" are known to everybody. 

The secret ones you have. The thing that no one would ever know or consider. 

guys with messy hair
ladies with neck scarves
woman really into cheering for her team
untucked button down shirts. 

Heck, bowties. 
People who snort when they laugh. 
guys who cry at movies or tv shows. 

I don't know. The stuff most of us wouldn't think of. The things someone is considering RIGHT now while you are picking your nose in public........you never know.......


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

A guy who kisses with his eyes open. :smitten:

Leather jackets and leather belts.

Guys who are beer/ale connoisseurs.

Well filled-out Levi 501s and Wranglers.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 20, 2009)

Older men with a boyishness about them.

Someone who's just a little unpredictable/impish.

Body hair, especially if a little bald up-top. 

Expressive hands.

That's all you get, Spanky, cuz I'm not giving away all my secrets.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 20, 2009)

Nothing turns me on more than a nerd, someone who plays video games and into sci fi. lol

But a major turn on is a man with a fantastic crooked smile. That just melts my heart.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Nothing turns me on more than a nerd, someone who plays video games and into sci fi. lol
> 
> But a major turn on is a man with a fantastic crooked smile. That just melts my heart.



Oooo oooo! I got one for you! I lost my Pee Wee Herman pic, but I got a crooked smile. 

(and I am just joking around with you).


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 20, 2009)

I dont know if it's a secret that I'm a geek girl who likes fellow geeks. I love to talk gadgets and enjoy geeky movies. 
I also have a bit of a hair fetish. It's not hair on others but for others to play with my hair. not to pull it or anythign while in the act but to be brushed and fingers run through it. I was at a party once and a girl was loving on my hair and it was one of the BEST parties i've ever been to. All she did was to comb her fingers through my hair. I kept that a secret that i just cant get enough of my hair being played with.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oooo oooo! I got one for you! I lost my Pee Wee Herman pic, but I got a crooked smile.
> 
> (and I am just joking around with you).



ROFL. and wearing glass. smile


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> ROFL. and wearing glass. smile



And he's a Senator now, too.. 

Well, almost. Close now. Aaaaaaaany day!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I will just post these as I think of them. I have another thing that I like to see. People eating oysters. The whole drink/suck motion and the look on their face when they get it all.

And any Heroes fans out there, did you see the last episode when Mama Petrelli was eating those oysters, drinking champagne and telling that bastard a thing or two? The camera angles were awesome and she totally played it up. It was a total foodie loving scene. Very hot. I turned to my husband and said "Did you just see that?" "Wasn't that hot?". He thought so too.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

I just thought of one more, too.

Downhill skiing outfits. The overalls, the big pants. And of course I mean on the ladies. It is probably the only place where women wear heavy, baggy droopy, oversized clothing and don't seem to mind. Snowmobile suits the same way. 

Maybe cause they look plumped up, rounder, curvier. But I love to see women in skiing outfits. 

HA. Sorry bikini-lovers. Burned.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Mar 20, 2009)

Rubbermaid. Srsly. Makes me wet. A trip to the Container Store on a date would qualify as foreplay. 

Goatees + glasses = hawt

Pronounced Adam's apples.

.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 20, 2009)

Some men have a vein, or a tendon or something that runs up their forearm. Very sexy to me, can't keep my eyes off it. 

Nerdy guys, I love em. 

And probably pretty typical but men wearing jeans just low enough so that I can see the V that's created by their hips.

Big noses, ala Adrien Brody. Makes me think nasty thoughts.


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

The smell of alcohol,cigarettes and men's cologne.I don't smoke or drink,go figure.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

These are really GREAT, everyone. :bow:

Genarose, Rubbermaid?? That takes the cake. What a riot! Whodathunkit?


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 20, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> Big noses, ala Adrien Brody. Makes me think nasty thoughts.



Oh heck yeah! I love me some big noses!! :wubu:


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 20, 2009)

A man with dirty hands makes me swoon. Makes me want to wear a white t-shirt and jeans and... <cough> I'll leave that thought there!
Oh - and dirty as in 'just fixed the car' not as in 'needs to bathe more'.

Tracey xx


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2009)

Generally, I love a really manly man.... I don't care for anything even remotely feminine about a guy... I like muscles, big hands, physical strength, strong facial features.... I really LOVE the contrast between a really manly man and myself, being a very girly girl. I absolutely love that!

I love a mustache and goatee... I love graying hair. 

I love a guy who can be slightly teasing and fun. My boyfriend will tease me and pretend to be serious... but he will get this slight little smirk on his face because he just can't keep a straight face when he's teasing. I LOVE that!!

I like a really caring and protective guy. I'm a very independent person, but my boyfriend likes me to call or text him to just let him know I got home safely. He called me the other day because he'd heard on the radio that some guy near where I work had just killed his wife and kids... but was on the loose. My boyfriend called me and gave me the guy's description and told me to keep my eyes open, that he wanted me to be safe. After we hung up the phone, I cried... because for the first time in my life, some one actually cares about me enough to be really concerned for my safety.

As independent as I am... and as modern and "liberated" as I consider myself... when it comes to a relationship, I'm very old fashioned. There are certain things that are expected of a man and certain things expected of a woman. I love a man who thinks like I do on that particular subject. My boyfriend does.

I like a man who is into very "manly" things.... cars, sports, fixing things... that kind of stuff.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 20, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Generally, I love a really manly man.... I don't care for anything even remotely feminine about a guy... I like muscles, big hands, physical strength, strong facial features.... I really LOVE the contrast between a really manly man and myself, being a very girly girl. I absolutely love that!
> 
> I love a mustache and goatee... I love graying hair.
> 
> ...



I couldn't have typed this better myself. I like a manly man who is attentive. As independant as I am, I still want to be looked after.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 20, 2009)

Glasses. Women with glasses = bestest thing ever.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2009)

EXACTLY!!! 




jewels_mystery said:


> I couldn't have typed this better myself. *I like a manly man who is attentive. As independant as I am, I still want to be looked after*.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 20, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> EXACTLY!!!



I think some guys misunderstand independance. Just because I can do for myself, doesn't mean I don't need someone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2009)

Great thread, Spankles :happy:

I like a certain smell of a man....a natural smell....that only some have....as in this is something I only smell on a man.......and it makes me think of being very close to him....and I might try to get close to him if he has that divine smell that hooks me......:wubu:

A guy that not only listens to me......but actually cares enough to remember things I told him later on. If he uses this information to do something nice for me.......*swoons* It's sad how seldom this has happened......

A man who knows the value of a muscle shirt/tank top......some are just plain damn sexy and I cannot stop looking at them
"I'm hooked and I can't stop staring....oh baby, I wanna get witcha and take your pichta....." 

Once in a blue moon.....a guy "takes charge" somehow...subtly...and doesn't even seem to realize it. F*ck...that catches my notice in a big way. 
I don't mean bossy, pushy or entitled.....I mean just good at it in a natural way....and he makes me wish he would come rock my world :smitten: 

I like dominant men....I just don't believe in making anything too easy for them :batting: 
Funny....I don't think most people realize this about me. I guess it's because they are not supposed to.......






Ella Bella said:


> *Some men have a vein, or a tendon or something that runs up their forearm. Very sexy to me, can't keep my eyes off it*.
> 
> 
> Big noses, *ala Adrien Brody*. Makes me think nasty thoughts.



I love to see that vein....like the muscle makes it bulge out....OH MY!!! *passes out*

Adrien Brody......it's more than his nose for me. The confidence he exudes....it's hella sexy in my eyes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

Smarties With Glasses 
_*Swoon*_
Especially computer/Mathmatical Smarties


And it's not a 'turn on' more like a 'OMFGHOTTIEALERT' Signal goes off in my mind when I see, The Obvious-But-Not-Really-Obvious, Smarties who Play RPG's 


Those are the only things I can think of that -AREN'T- Common Turn-Ons.


Oh, And Bloody Godzilla Help me when I go to Renfaires. Men who do Renfaire? Oh, [****CENSORED FOR YOUR PROTECTION*****] !!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2009)

Curly hair on a woman really turns me on. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Mar 21, 2009)

a deep velvety voice, or husky-ish voice on a dude is so hot to me. don't know why. makes me all swoony and stuff.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 21, 2009)

Thick hands and a belly. Love a man that I can rub his tummy and had a ass I can smack. :smitten:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2009)

I think I really like women who can talk dirty and actually make ME blush. I don't mean bad women. Just dirty "talking" women. Dirty talking. Stuff that trips me up as a guy, keeps me off balance. 

People, the answers are just great. I love hearing about the little things that get you going, stuff that the poor person seeing you staring has no idea why. 

I have a large vein in my arm and that pretty thing over there is staring at me and I have no idea why.......

.....or something like that.

Keep it up!! :bow:


----------



## AnotherJessica (Mar 21, 2009)

I love a guy wearing a hoodie. I have absolutely no idea why. It just totally does it for me.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 21, 2009)

good taste. while talking with me about books, music, movies, and art probably won't actually give me a boner, it's definitely not going to hinder the prospects.

scars. physical (mm .. hot), emotional, they make us unique.

big, crazy ass hair.



and there is _no_ hotter outfit than a simple tank top and underwear.


----------



## goodthings (Mar 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Nod to GreenLantern and Keb.
> 
> After stating (probably jokingly too) that posters posting anything about Star Trek NG or their characters instantly made them think the posters were sexy, it got me to thinking about the little things that flip our switches, open our eyes, wake us up, knead our dough, well, you get the point.
> 
> ...



eye crinkles:wubu: make me melt when my partner has pretty eyes and is smiling...sigh:wubu:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2009)

Fedoras

They just do something. I don't own one. But maybe try one on to get a little "luckier"? Who knows?

Indiana Jones is full of eye crinkles, goodthings!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 21, 2009)

I am back. As much as I love a man in a suit. There is something sexy about guys who are alternative and doesn't try to go along with the crowd. I love a man who wears a leather jacket. Maybe its the New Yorker in me. But damn does a leather jacket on a guy who wears a skullcap turn me on. :wubu:


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2009)

Guys who play guitar or bass. 
Toned, visibly strong upper arms. 
Good tattoos.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 21, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Toned, visibly strong upper arms.



I'll ditto this.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Once in a blue moon.....a guy "takes charge" somehow...subtly...and doesn't even seem to realize it. F*ck...that catches my notice in a big way.
> I don't mean bossy, pushy or entitled.....I mean just good at it in a natural way....and he makes me wish he would come rock my world :smitten:



 I once worked with a man who I liked a lot but never fancied. Then one day I cut my finger badly and he magically turned into this 'Take Charge' guy. He was rinsing my finger in running water and checking whether I needed stitches and I went from 'I really like you as a friend' to 'Bend me over the Desk and take me NOW!' in thirty seconds flat.

Tracey xx


----------



## kittencat (Mar 21, 2009)

hmm im gonna have to go with oddly enough sweat and men who work with their hands .Like if a man is working on a vehicle or something and is concentrating and focusing then starts sweating....its hott.

-metal....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hair that falls just so...it's hard to explain. Not really long but it gets in their eyes a bit.

Cocky or arrogant men. I don't think I could have a relationship with them but that attitude makes me feel very....ummm...yeah....

The "look." Only men can do it. It says, "I know you know I'm interested." I love that look even though I never know how to handle it. lol


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Oooo oooo! I got one for you! I lost my Pee Wee Herman pic, but I got a crooked smile.
> 
> (and I am just joking around with you).



That photo disturbed me. That type of crooked smile is one of my ... turn off's and run away fast without looking back. I met a wonderful guy, would have made the best husband etc. I was so disgusted and scared of his smile that I had to break it off. 

Now.. had he worn this...






Or THIS...





I may have kept him around. (Masks *not all* are a secret turn on!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> That photo disturbed me. That type of crooked smile is one of my ... turn off's and run away fast without looking back. I met a wonderful guy, would have made the best husband etc. I was so disgusted and scared of his smile that I had to break it off.
> 
> Now.. had he worn this...
> 
> ...



This reminds me of that movie with Tom Cruise called "Eyes Wide Shut"....


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminds me of that movie with Tom Cruise called "Eyes Wide Shut"....



I think I vaguely remember that.

I REALLY masks in Labyrinth. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> I think I vaguely remember that.
> 
> I REALLY masks in Labyrinth. :wubu:




Labyrinth was the one time in my life when I found David Bowie attractive enough to do him


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2009)

Since GEF is in the house, and doesn't have a southern accent....

There very few times I have been in the Carolinas, I found I just loved ladies, with their gentile Southern accent calling me "honey" and "sugar". Literally for no other reason than being at the lunch meat counter and the next one to order 1/2 lb of sliced ham. 

You never get that up North. Never.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2009)

Lol Spankles. My accent gets more southern if I am surrounded by southern accents  


This is a subconscious habit I have developed. 

I actually had a guy get mad at me on my job many years ago.....he said I had no right to call him honey (it wasn't said in a condescending way....it's just a nice way to reference someone whose name you do not know in this culture). I bit my tongue really, really hard from saying How about I call you asshole instead? 

Don't you forget it, Honey


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

It's so sad when people get offended when I call them,sweetie,honey,suge,dear,lovey.It's just the southern way.If I didn't like you I wouldn't call you anything at all.


----------



## Cors (Mar 21, 2009)

steely said:


> It's so sad when people get offended when I call them,sweetie,honey,suge,dear,lovey.It's just the southern way.If I didn't like you I wouldn't call you anything at all.



I don't mind women doing it, but I generally hate getting it from straight men if only because they tend to do it in a suggestive (great boobs, honey) or dismissive (get me some coffee, sweetie) way.


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

That's interesting,I rarely ever do it with women.It's always men.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 21, 2009)

Strong hands and forearms. :wubu:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 21, 2009)

hmmmm I am from New York and I use honey, sweetie and sugar. I guess I picked that up from my mothers best friend who was from Georgia.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Spankles. My accent gets more southern if I am surrounded by southern accents
> 
> 
> This is a subconscious habit I have developed.
> ...





steely said:


> That's interesting,I rarely ever do it with women.It's always men.



Funnier! I rarely ever do it with men. It's always women. 

Go figure. 

I actually would never call a woman by any of those if I did not know her well. Then I would start with dear. Maybe in a funnier moment use a sugar or honey. But up here in da nord woods, it is rare to say the least. 

That is why it is a turn on having a woman call me one of those things. And I don't care if she s 18 or 80. It is different and sweet.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 21, 2009)

steely said:


> It's so sad when people get offended when I call them,sweetie,honey,suge,dear,lovey.It's just the southern way.If I didn't like you I wouldn't call you anything at all.



I get called sweetie or hon about 10 times a day by men and women and my family calls me Sugar. It could be that I sound like a 5 year old.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Mar 21, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Many things to those who don't like kids.
> 
> Just hadda say.
> 
> Also, talent in general is pretty hot.



Tee-hee, I 2nd that emotion. Trying to find a partner that is sans crumbsnatchers:doh: is a tough gig. I adore puppies, but I'm allergic to babies. Lol.


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu said:


> Tee-hee, I 2nd that emotion. Trying to find a partner that is sans crumbsnatchers:doh: is a tough gig. I adore puppies, but I'm allergic to babies. Lol.



You can add me to that list.I thought when I married a man with grown children I was safe.Then came grandkids:doh:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2009)

A man with grey chest hair just peeking out over the top of her shirt. (fans self)

Lines on a mans face. Like worn leather. Holy crap that really gets me.

The way a man walks in cowboy boots and wearing a cowboy hat. *sigh* (I love Texas):wubu:

Oh yeah - a deep voice.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 21, 2009)

steely said:


> It's so sad when people get offended when I call them,sweetie,honey,suge,dear,lovey.It's just the southern way.If I didn't like you I wouldn't call you anything at all.



I love that! Since moving to Texas I found most people do that and I have picked it up. I think it's very sweet.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2009)

Ohhhhh my boyfriend has a very hairy chest and has exactly what you described here.... hair peeking out of the top of his shirt. It makes me want to rip his shirt off.... LOL :wubu:

And he has a VERY deep voice.... *swoon*..... :wubu:




Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *A man with grey chest hair just peeking out over the top of his shirt.* (fans self)
> 
> Lines on a mans face. Like worn leather. Holy crap that really gets me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2009)

PRECISELY!!!  



jewels_mystery said:


> I think some guys misunderstand independance. Just because I can do for myself, doesn't mean I don't need someone.


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd contribute but I don't have any turn ons that are secret. I tend to be open about that kind of stuff. Probably for a secret one, someone that appreciates all my weird little quirks, then again that's hardly secret to those who know me well either, lol.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 21, 2009)

I totally fall for guys with pets...well kept pets..lol.

To me it shows there ability to care:wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Lines on a mans face. Like worn leather. Holy crap that really gets me.



Yes, gotta love a man who's eyes have that crinkle when he smiles. 



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The way a man walks in cowboy boots and wearing a cowboy hat. *sigh* (I love Texas):wubu:



I'm going to agree with cowboys and tack on pirates too...SHIVER ME TIMBERS!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL... the first time I did that with my boyfriend... I sent him a dirty phone text.... he was stunned, but liked it.... then when I did it person, his mouth dropped open.... and then he got this amazing smile on his face.... then he just pounced on me....  (FYI... I don't talk like that in everyday language... NOT AT ALL... and he knows that, so because I save it for "us"... he loves it even more!)




Spanky said:


> I think I really like women who can talk dirty and actually make ME blush. I don't mean bad women. Just dirty "talking" women. Dirty talking. Stuff that trips me up as a guy, keeps me off balance.






I gotta totally agree on the smell thing..... my boyfriend has this fantastic smell on him... and on his clothes.... a combo of "him".... his laundry detergent, fabric softener... and... life.... it's divine.... and yes... when he's not with me... I sleep with his shirt..... *sigh* :wubu:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like a certain smell of a man....a natural smell....that only some have....as in this is something I only smell on a man.......and it makes me think of being very close to him....and I might try to get close to him if he has that divine smell that hooks me......:wubu:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 21, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I totally fall for guys with pets...well kept pets..lol.
> 
> To me it shows there ability to care:wubu:



I so agree. Or guys that make a point of getting on my cats good side. lol


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm attracted to men who are good drivers. And I mean that in the stick shift, big truck, etc kinda way. I just figure if a man can handle a big piece of machinery with ease, maybe he can handle me too. :blush:

And I love that subtle blush that some men get in their cheeks... not from embarrassment really, but just.... I dunno, it's hard to explain.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm going to agree with cowboys



I KNEW this about you......you......you......

Jerry Jones is on the phone. He wants what is left of your soul...


Phil Simms is crying somewheres....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

Long Haired Smarties , Too! I forgot that one..

[I Abso-Freaking-Lutely love wandering around Best Buy, silently drooling at the 'geek squad' they've got! ]


----------



## Carrie (Mar 22, 2009)

Callousy hands, either from manual labor or playing an instrument or other artistic pursuits. Also, watching a guy work on a car or do carpentry, or something stereotypically (and deliciously) masculine. Swoon-worthy. Swoorthy?


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I KNEW this about you......you......you......
> 
> Jerry Jones is on the phone. He wants what is left of your soul...
> 
> ...




Hahaha...



Ok. As for my secret turn-ons...

Sarcasm. One line zingers, baby. MMMMMMMHMMMMMM. I've surrounded myself with men who can keep me on my toes mentally, for years, and I think that sarcasm and wit JUST to the point of mean...but not quite is a major turn on.

Also, like Miss Ella Bella, I enjoy the "V" way more than I should.

Foreign languages and men who speak them.

Finally, Men who sing, and sing well are fucking sexy.
Men who sing musical theater are even sexier.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 22, 2009)

Watching a man saw a log. Baaaack and forth. Back and forth. Back and forth.


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

Melian said:


> People who have that bend in the cartilage of their nose as a result of it breaking and then healing.
> 
> Seriously.



You'd love my man-friend... his nose is SO bent and busted from hockey and random accidents, haha.


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Labyrinth was the one time in my life when I found David Bowie attractive enough to do him



All I do during that film is stare at his package... it's just so evident. It's right there.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

Eating Nutella straight from the jar really turns my crank.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 22, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Eating Nutella straight from the jar really turns my crank.



I really need to try that. Your the 4th person who raves about it.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 22, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I really need to try that. Your the 4th person who raves about it.



You SO have to try it. You will love it too.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, not so secret: Girls with English Accents, Welsh specifically, or English-ish accents, you know, from somewhere English influenced...

Long reddish curly/wavy hair. This is sort of secret, since I usually prefer short hair, but that long curly red hair trumps all. (Shivers down spine)

Less Known: Musician girls. Violin,Viola or Cello...although Keyboard works. As long as it isn't the Bass Guitar...the cliche of bass girl in band is just tired. Girls, take up the Cello!!!



-Uriel


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 22, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Eating Nutella straight from the jar really turns my crank.



Have you tried freezing it....? Seriously, spoon it into a little bowl, freeze for a few hours and Nutella turns into a solid, fudgy, nutty, chocolate-y delight. I have NO idea how I discovered this, but its bloody gorgeous :wubu:

Tracey xx


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I just thought of one more, too.
> 
> Downhill skiing outfits. The overalls, the big pants. And of course I mean on the ladies. It is probably the only place where women wear heavy, baggy droopy, oversized clothing and don't seem to mind. Snowmobile suits the same way.
> 
> ...



Haha amen to that! BBWs look absolutely adorable in skiing clothes :wubu:


----------



## prettysteve (Mar 22, 2009)

I get turned on when I see a bbw with tan fat cankles! Do you any of you ladies have sexy phat cankles.If so I would love to have them for dinner..:eat1:


----------



## Hole (Mar 22, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, not so secret: Girls with English Accents, Welsh specifically, or English-ish accents, you know, from somewhere English influenced...
> 
> Long reddish curly/wavy hair. This is sort of secret, since I usually prefer short hair, but that long curly red hair trumps all. (Shivers down spine)
> 
> ...


I fit all the above except I'm not a musician.I used to bang wooden spoons on cooking pots. So I do have potential.



Secret turn on(s):
Nipples. MAN NIPPLES!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Hole said:


> I fit all the above except I'm not a musician.I used to bang wooden spoons on cooking pots. So I do have potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Gosh! I think we've already established that...Hehe I had 'Girls from Dubai' in there...







Wait, I have Nipples! Woohoo!

-Uriel


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I KNEW this about you......you......you......
> 
> Jerry Jones is on the phone. He wants what is left of your soul...
> 
> ...



Cowboys, Spanky. Think tight jeans, hat slightly tipped over the eyes, strong but gentle hands, southern accent, astride a magnificent rich brown horse, arms wrapped around me as we gallop off into the sunset.....

Oops...got distracted there for a minute... 

Anyway, Spankalious, I meant cowboys, not THE Cowboys. Bite your tongue! *full body shiver*



mszwebs said:


> Hahaha...



Ma! Spanky's picking on me again! 


PS...This


mszwebs said:


> Foreign languages and men who speak them.


 I agree with 100%.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Spankles. My accent gets more southern if I am surrounded by southern accents
> This is a subconscious habit I have developed.



And I also!



steely said:


> That's interesting,I rarely ever do it with women.It's always men.



I normally only do it to men, but I'll "hun" or even "sweetie" a woman now and then- I don't mean to do it to anyone. It just kinda happens.

Over all... I'm a "darlin' er" 

Thanks darlin's


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2009)

Heels. 

Now don't get the steel toe shoes out for an ass kickin'......I'll explain. 

I am not talking about 5" fuck-me pumps. I am talking about a small riser heel something I see from time to time women wearing in jeans or something very casual. Heck, in the coffee shop where I hang out, I have seen a mom come in a small heel while holding a toddler. 

It really does something to the posture and the leg that......works. 

Sorry that heels must suck to walk in. But they can look good. :bow:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, thunk about it a little more. I think calves are my hot button. So maybe heels, by accentuating that muscle, really make what looks good, look better. And fat girl calves, bigger calves, the better. 

That is also why I like the (now out?) style of the leather boots that go over the calf. 

Like.It.Lots.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Heels.
> 
> Now don't get the steel toe shoes out for an ass kickin'......I'll explain.
> 
> ...



I love heels... I was just nuts enough to wear them into my 8th month of pregnancy... (low ones).. that's when my feet started to swell etc etc.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

I just thought of one that really can drive me crazy---

Men in belts.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> I love heels... I was just nuts enough to wear them into my 8th month of pregnancy... (low ones).. that's when my feet started to swell etc etc.



I love heels, too. In fact, I have several very nice pairs that I wish I was able to wear without wanting to cut my feet off after only 20 minutes of walking around in them. I can last longer in a wedge and they are often very cute....but nothing says sexy in my opinion like a thin, spiky heel which is exactly what I can't wear for too long. Oh well. lol



Spanky said:


> That is also why I like the (now out?) style of the leather boots that go over the calf.
> 
> Like.It.Lots.



I wish I could find boots that would fit my ginormous calves! I covet leather boots like that, especially ones with a nice thin, spiky heel. I lurve that look but even if I could find boots that to fit my calves I wouldn't be able to walk in them. CURSE THE FAT CALF GODS!!!


----------



## Cors (Mar 22, 2009)

Keep those heels in the bedroom! 

I like people who aren't put off by scarily high heels and well-groomed feet. Then again, I am a bit of a fetishist...


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I love heels, too. In fact, I have several very nice pairs that I wish I was able to wear without wanting to cut my feet off after only 20 minutes of walking around in them. I can last longer in a wedge and they are often very cute....but nothing says sexy in my opinion like a thin, spiky heel which is exactly what I can't wear for too long. Oh well. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find boots that would fit my ginormous calves! I covet leather boots like that, especially ones with a nice thin, spiky heel. I lurve that look but even if I could find boots that to fit my calves I wouldn't be able to walk in them. CURSE THE FAT CALF GODS!!!



Zappos.com I just found a bunch... like these: http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/52661059/c/6.html But then... those are more bedroom boots to me. 

Really though, they seem to have a pretty good variety...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Zappos.com I just found a bunch... like these: http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/52661059/c/6.html But then... those are more bedroom boots to me.
> 
> Really though, they seem to have a pretty good variety...



OMG I love them, That1! But I doubt they would fit . I have found a few ankle high boots that work for me. I love these:
View attachment 60666


Ok, back to the topic at hand....I love a man who is good with kids. Nothing hotter than a guy holding a baby or carrying a toddler on his shoulders or playing tee ball in the park. Yeah, I'm a sucker for a guy who can hold his own with kids.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> OMG I love them, That1! But I doubt they would fit . I have found a few ankle high boots that work for me. I love these:
> View attachment 60666
> 
> 
> Ok, back to the topic at hand....I love a man who is good with kids. Nothing hotter than a guy holding a baby or carrying a toddler on his shoulders or playing tee ball in the park. Yeah, I'm a sucker for a guy who can hold his own with kids.



OK, no posting boots and I promise not to post pics of guys running around the park with kids.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL...but they're not calf boots. They're ankle boots so they don't count.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> LOL...but they're not calf boots. They're ankle boots so they don't count.



The picture is cut off, so my imagination took over. Whew. <fans self>


Boy that sounded really girly on my part.*





<runs outside to split wood in a manly way>














*not that girly is bad, unless you're me, a guy, really....I am.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I wish I could find boots that would fit my ginormous calves! I covet leather boots like that, especially ones with a nice thin, spiky heel. I lurve that look but even if I could find boots that to fit my calves I wouldn't be able to walk in them. CURSE THE FAT CALF GODS!!!



That was my first thought....finding ones to fit the calf. I recently ordered some from Roamans...assuming they came with bigger calves. Nopers....had to send them back and pay the shipping. I won't be ordering shoes from them again.....
I have some high heeled boots, too, that just go over the ankle. Works best for me, as well. I don't even carry most of my weight in my legs so it kind of annoys me....though I am fat in the lower half....just thought a plus size catalog would KNOW to have them run bigger.... :doh:

@That1fatgirl- I worked in a garage when I found out I was pregnant with my twins. I still tromped around in platform sandals everyday- they were unbelievably comfortable. However, one of my bosses aka best friend got really freaked out when my belly started pooching out (very early on I might add) and I kept going up and down the stairs to the lower garage in those platforms. I had to give them up  




Spanky said:


> The picture is cut off, so my imagination took over. Whew. <fans self>
> Boy that sounded really girly on my part.*
> 
> <runs outside to split wood in a manly way>
> ...



This made me think of how my friend used to tell all the mechanics she wanted "see nothing but butts and elbows"....as in she wanted to see them all get to work repairing cars. I always secretly wondered if she just liked seeing them bent over doing manly things so she could watch them and they wouldn't know it ......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That was my first thought....finding ones to fit the calf. I recently ordered some from Roamans...assuming they came with bigger calves. Nopers....had to send them back and pay the shipping. I won't be ordering shoes from them again.....
> I have some high heeled boots, too, that just go over the ankle. Works best for me, as well. I don't even carry most of my weight in my legs so it kind of annoys me....though I am fat in the lower half....just thought a plus size catalog would KNOW to have them run bigger.... :doh:



I do know it's possible to have them customized but I have no idea how or where. I'm sure they must be extremely expensive.



Spanky said:


> <runs outside to split wood in a manly way>



This reminds me.....

I need to add lumberjacks to my list.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 22, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> This reminds me.....
> 
> I need to add lumberjacks to my list.





I am starting to think you are checking off, one at a time, the Village People...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I am starting to think you are checking off, one at a time, the Village People...



Oh all right! Go ahead and check off the contruction worker and the Native American while you're at it. Sheesh! Steal my thunder, why don'tcha!


----------



## enxtc (Mar 23, 2009)

A man in tight jeans, nice bod, and a wonderful smile, and beautiful eyes. But most of all, it is touching the man who is all of these things!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 23, 2009)

enxtc said:


> A man in tight jeans, nice bod, and a wonderful smile, and beautiful eyes. But most of all, it is touching the man who is all of these things!



enxtc,

Thanks for the response. And for the others too. As OP I was interested in the little things that trip your trigger. The general descriptions above any male model would know is tripping all kinds of triggers with the opposite sex, hell, maybe the same sex too. 

But something like a big belt buckle, flannel shirts, mutton chops, a gap btw the teeth (ala Letterman or that NYG lineman, what's his name??? Oh, Strawman, uh Strahan)

The stuff that some unsuspecting person walking by would have no idea that you are "likey-likey" with it. 

/spanky


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 23, 2009)

secret turn on.....Genuine affection


----------



## tattooU (Mar 23, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, back to the topic at hand....I love a man who is good with kids. Nothing hotter than a guy holding a baby or carrying a toddler on his shoulders or playing tee ball in the park. Yeah, I'm a sucker for a guy who can hold his own with kids.



i never thought i'd agree with this, but ya know, i'm getting weirder as i get older. i've never wanted children, don't have children, but i must admit that i've become attracted to a guy mainly because he's such an amazing father. That one caught me off guard!

Greying around the temples, and crow's feet generally melt me.

And purple stains from thermofax paper can really push me over the edge...


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 23, 2009)

Eyepatches.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweaty men - Oh yeah - Oh GOD YEAH! Sweatier the better. I gotta tell you working all last summer out in the heat watching men sweat - was - amazing! LOL:smitten::smitten:

One more:

Watching a strong muscular man grab the support beam of our booth and lift the roof all by himself? OH - MY - F*CKING --- GOD!!!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Many things to those who don't like kids.
> 
> Just hadda say.
> 
> Also, talent in general is pretty hot.



Hell yes to all of that. 

A man who doesn't want kids and knows it? Good thing.


----------



## Cors (Mar 23, 2009)

It is strange that many women seem to be perfectly understanding when it comes to men who don't like kids, but stare at me like I eat babies for breakfast when I tell them I hate children. The silly motherly instinct thing I guess. 

I wore my thigh-high boots with 4" metal heels out today (pic) and caught plenty of men staring. I guess the whole dominatrix/boots fetish is more common than most think.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I think I really like women who can talk dirty and actually make ME blush. I don't mean bad women. Just dirty "talking" women. Dirty talking. Stuff that trips me up as a guy, keeps me off balance.
> 
> People, the answers are just great. I love hearing about the little things that get you going, stuff that the poor person seeing you staring has no idea why.
> 
> ...



Oh did someone list arm veins??? I LOVEEEEE arm and hand veins. 

Hotness.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2009)

I gotta agree with this. I don't "hate" kids... but I know I don't care to have any of my own. I absolutely LOVE my nephew and he may as well be my own child, but I knew a long time ago I didn't want to have kids. BUT... when I tell people I choose not to have my own kids... they act as of I just flew in from another planet! Or else I get the standard "oh, you'll change your mind." Well, at 45.... I seriously doubt that is going to happen. LOL



Cors said:


> It is strange that many women seem to be perfectly understanding when it comes to men who don't like kids, *but stare at me like I eat babies for breakfast when I tell them I hate children.* The silly motherly instinct thing I guess.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 23, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Hell yes to all of that.
> 
> A man who doesn't want kids and knows it? Good thing.



Hello? (Clears throat) I'm over here!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 23, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Hello? (Clears throat) I'm over here!



And someone just got pushed over the top. 

Cute+smart+non-breeder=+1,000


----------



## troubadours (Mar 24, 2009)

my bf cleaned my hairdryer for me the other day. it made me :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Mar 24, 2009)

oh man, thought of another one. guys that carry messenger bags. i don't know what it is, but seeing a guy with one slung across him, bouncing off his hip as he walks...hotness.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 24, 2009)

Thought Of Another one! 

Men in Ties. 

Oh, Yes. Freaking. Yes. Men in a suit, and a tie... YUMMMMM

...Add Glasses to the mixture and you have a little peice of heaven-hunk!


----------



## troubadours (Mar 24, 2009)

troubadours said:


> my bf cleaned my hairdryer for me the other day. it made me :wubu:



literally got out of bed to add this

i like when my bf is driving and he will sometimes take my hand and kiss it for a while. i guess that sounds pretty VANILLA but it makes my stomach do little flips for whatever reason


----------



## viracocha (Mar 24, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Add Glasses to the mixture and you have a little peice of heaven-hunk!



I couldn't agree more with you, Plump Princess. Glasses, especially nerd glasses, are the hottest thing. EVER. :wubu:

In addition, I have a thing for cello players, serious coffee drinkers, baldness, impressive book/music/game/comic collections, and loving being outside. I love the dirtiness that comes from being outside and playing in the dirt. I suppose it's kind of an archaeology thing.


----------



## kiwilicious (Mar 24, 2009)

Definitely tall men; anything over 6'3 is lovely :wubu:
I'm 6'2 and always feel more feminine around men that are taller than me. 
Plus, they have larger hands... all the better for a good spanking  lmao.


----------



## Tau (Mar 24, 2009)

Men who write well - I literally cream my panties when I get a well written email or letter:wubu: 
Arm veins - *droolz*!!!!! 
Men who love animals - I once spent three incredibly uncomfortable months getting a hard on over our local vet. 
Men who fix things.
Clean sweat - yummmmmmy!
Big hands, long fingers and clean nails:blush: I do love me some hand porn


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2009)

A man who holds doors! *dreamy*


----------



## escapist (Mar 24, 2009)

Cors said:


> I wore my thigh-high boots with 4" metal heels out today (pic) and caught plenty of men staring. I guess the whole dominatrix/boots fetish is more common than most think.



WOW your telling me, my brain is still trying to recover its quick wit after seeing something that HOT! :smitten: :blush: ..... man..... WOW


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

Cors said:


> It is strange that many women seem to be perfectly understanding when it comes to men who don't like kids, but stare at me like I eat babies for breakfast when I tell them I hate children. The silly motherly instinct thing I guess.
> 
> I wore my thigh-high boots with 4" metal heels out today (pic) and caught plenty of men staring. I guess the whole dominatrix/boots fetish is more common than most think.



Seriously, Cors. And this is a purely technical question of engineering. How the farg do you get your foot into that boot that goes halfway up your thigh? I mean the leather doesn't stretch and it looks like the only break in the boot is way up high. They seem form fitting (just about). If it is a secret of the ancient Women's Leather Boot Wearing Guild, I understand the confidentiality aspect. Otherwise, inquiring minds.......

Funny that given the choice of the naked leg or the booted leg? Booted everyday and twice on Sunday. I could see how that would turn heads. Whiplash. Broken collar bone whiplash. Thanks for the example pic. :bow:

HEAR THAT EVERYONE! Example pics are welcome to underscore your points!!


----------



## Cors (Mar 24, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I gotta agree with this. I don't "hate" kids... but I know I don't care to have any of my own. I absolutely LOVE my nephew and he may as well be my own child, but I knew a long time ago I didn't want to have kids. BUT... when I tell people I choose not to have my own kids... they act as of I just flew in from another planet! Or else I get the standard "oh, you'll change your mind." Well, at 45.... I seriously doubt that is going to happen. LOL



Glad to know there are more of us! And wow, you don't look 45! 



Spanky said:


> Seriously, Cors. And this is a purely technical question of engineering. How the farg do you get your foot into that boot that goes halfway up your thigh? I mean the leather doesn't stretch and it looks like the only break in the boot is way up high. They seem form fitting (just about). If it is a secret of the ancient Women's Leather Boot Wearing Guild, I understand the confidentiality aspect. Otherwise, inquiring minds.......



They have zips on the inside that run all the way down to the foot. The leather on the calves and thighs actually stretches quite a bit so I imagine it could accomodate a BBW too, though she might need some help with the zip. I wear high heels regularly and find boots, especially knee-length and above especially comfortable. 



NancyGirl74 said:


> A man who holds doors! *dreamy*





Tau said:


> Men who write well - I literally cream my panties when I get a well written email or letter:wubu:
> Arm veins - *droolz*!!!!!
> Men who love animals - I once spent three incredibly uncomfortable months getting a hard on over our local vet.
> Men who fix things.
> ...



Agree with all of the above, just put those traits on an androgynous/masculine woman. Salon talons make my girl parts cringe.


----------



## QueenB (Mar 24, 2009)

-men who wear scarves and smoke on cold days. 
-grimaces.
-drinking milk straight from the carton and wiping off mouth with the back of their forearm.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

Girls into archery...or who will at least let me teach them (And how to throw knives!). I just read through some of these, and laughed at some of my 'always ' things in people's lists...I love long scarves, and wrapping them around my face, with a cap, so that only my nose is showing, and I always have either a messenger bag, or side bag (Laptop) on. I hate carrying things in my hands. Well, not hate, but dislike, in case I need to open a door...or punch a rude guy yelling at his girlfriend or something.


Planning out a Dream Date is a big turn on for me...I love it.


A dream date, Throw on our scarves, grab my big- honkin Chrome backpack, that easily fits two bows, and a couple dozen arrows, some chocolates and iced tea,and head out to the Golden Gate archery range with a girl...shoot for an hour or so, there's also a BBQ pit next door at the golf course, have some food, maybe a beer or two, then 2 blocks to Ocean Beach, my pack would easily fit a kite as well, and I love kites... Then, maybe up to the Cliff House, show her the Sutro Baths, you can see the Farallons on a clear day, so folks say (Clear days are a rarity in SF...). Then, back home, fall into bed with some Ben&Jerry's, throw on a movie (Or see what Cable has to offer), foot rub and shoulder rub for her (After Archery and Kites, she will be sore), draw her a bath, maybe play her something on the acoustic from the bedroom while she relaxes in the bath, and then, when she comes back into the bedroom...Well, you know...


Yep, that would be one fun date.


-Uriel


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 24, 2009)

- Women with head scarves and hair pulled back behind the ears, sort of '50s - '60 style

- Goofy facial expressions, especially in the eyes

- Low husky voices or high feminine voices... unique voices in general I suppose...

- Women talking with their mouths full is kinda sexy too... no drooling though...

- Women who are spunky in general with off the wall talent


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 24, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> A man who holds doors! *dreamy*



There's this guy at the Plaza Hotel you GOTTA meet!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2009)

supersoup said:


> oh man, thought of another one. guys that carry messenger bags. i don't know what it is, but seeing a guy with one slung across him, bouncing off his hip as he walks...hotness.



Yes yes. Add cargos to my order, please. Add in a hair pull with a smile and you'll find me in a puddle.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 24, 2009)

- Men who are clean and well presented but NOT impeccably groomed. Nothing turns me off more than a man with a $200 haircut, designer clothes, overly moisturized face, soft manicured hands, etc. 

- Someone already mentioned, men who are articulate & write well. 

- Kindness

- Some "humanizing" form of imperfection, like a crooked tooth or a scar on an otherwise handsome face. I work with a man who is the very picture of masculinity in every way -- tall, well built, gorgeous face. He also has one eye that slightly wanders. Yowzers :smitten: Yeah, I'm strange.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Funnier! I rarely ever do it with men. It's always women.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> ...



Sparks, fo' sure, you don't call ME honey or sugar or even 'dear' even though we are *North Woods neighbors *(STOP with the 'Fargo' jargon already, you freakin' East Coast transplant). I suppose I can live with "eff you and rot in hell bitch" as an alternative term of endearment. I ain't picky :happy:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 24, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Sparks, fo' sure, you don't call ME honey or sugar or even 'dear' even though we are *North Woods neighbors *(STOP with the 'Fargo' jargon already, you freakin' East Coast transplant). I suppose I can live with "eff you and rot in hell bitch" as an alternative term of endearment. I ain't picky :happy:



Take the 6 or 7 "o's" out of Minnesoooota and we'll call it even. 

I have to say, Marge Gunderson had a way about her. Maybe it is women in uniform. Like that main lead in Life on Mars, what do they call her? "No nuts with the do-nuts"?

That is my name for you. I like cream filled. The white cream. Not that Bavarian pudding cream shit. Sprinkles. Lots of sprinkles.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you! 




Cors said:


> Glad to know there are more of us! And wow, you don't look 45!


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 24, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> A guy who kisses with his eyes open. :smitten:
> 
> .



Wow! That's a very unusual one Joy. One would think eyes closed would suggest passion and a dream-like state. I'll have to try the eyes open on Ava.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 24, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Wow! That's a very unusual one Joy. One would think eyes closed would suggest passion and a dream-like state. I'll have to try the eyes open on Ava.


When you're kissing, you're as close as you can possibly get to someone. Having your eyes open enhances the connection - makes it more intense for me. If I leave mine open and the other person sees that, but closes their eyes in response, it tells me they're likely uncomfortable for some reason - whether it's because eyes open is a new thing, or that they have something else on their mind that makes them not want to look me in the eye. If the other person leaves theirs open, I take it as a sign that they're feeling what I'm feeling, thereby intensifying it all.  

Let me know how it goes with Ava!


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 24, 2009)

An attractive and intelligent woman with a tooth missing.

Women with nerdy librarian glasses (ala Sarah Palin and our Ann Marie here). One of the sexiest things a woman could ever wear.

Walking around the house in JUST a shirt.

A streak of gray hair.

Seeing a sexy middle-age woman listening to hip-hop or hard rock in her car.

Large shapely calves.

Armpits (shaven). They're a pheremones bank.

Women who announce they're horny.

Seeing a woman play pool.

Women who enjoy watching UFC.

A well-written email no matter how small.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

troubadours said:


> i like when my bf is driving and he will sometimes take my hand and kiss it for a while. i guess that sounds pretty VANILLA but it makes my stomach do little flips for whatever reason



I dated a man who would, while he was driving, lightly stroke the skin above my breasts, right under the base of my throat. Was not a ' copping a feel ' kind of thing. He would not do it a lot...but when he did...it was always done at night, and in silence. Sometimes, I would just stare out of the side window...feeling pure bliss.

---

I love a man who is creative in some way. When he is focused on what he is doing, I like watching him...but only when he does not know I am doing it.

A man whose eyes well up when we are watching a sad scene in a movie...and he does not apologize for not being ' manly '.

A deep intake of breath...not because of physical exertion...but because of thoughts...mmmmmmm. Well, ok, I also like that happening while he is physically...ummmm...exerting himself.

Like Traci, when I see a man I am drawn to in some way, and he has an ' imperfection '...that can make me want to rub up against him...

I, too, like the open eyes while kissing...thing. I prefer to have mine closed a lot of the time...but...I LOVE to then open them and see that his eyes are also open, as I know he has been enjoying the dreamy state I am in. That makes me tingle in all kinds of places. I, too, like to sometimes watch a man with his eyes closed....I like to be able to observe without being observed.


I am big on observing.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I dated a man who would, while he was driving, lightly stroke the skin above my breasts, right under the base of my throat. Was not a ' copping a feel ' kind of thing. He would not do it a lot...but when he did...it was always done at night, and in silence. Sometimes, I would just stare out of the side window...feeling pure bliss.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Omgosh, yes on that one. I love when a man is intent on playing an instrument or with a pencil or paint brush in their hand.

I also love seeing a man bite his lip
Breath on the back of my neck 
Having the palm of my hand and the inside of my wrist and arm stroked
and if its the right man everything about the way he smells.


----------



## blackghost75 (Mar 24, 2009)

A woman has to be with me and really get to know me, so she can learn what my secret turn-ons are. The key word in this is SECRET!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


Ok.


Yeah.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There's this guy at the Plaza Hotel you GOTTA meet!



The doorman at my friend's bosses building is super nice and very attractive. 



KendraLee said:


> I also love seeing a man bite his lip.



I'm a lip biter when I'm nervous. I was dancing with a guy once and he was making me a bit nervous (in a good way). I didn't realize I kept biting my lip until he whispered in my ear that it was driving him wild. I liked that he liked it. lol :blush:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Les - you know the wonders of the armpit. Oh I love a man's armpit - especially after a few hours out of the shower but not too sweaty. OMG - I love that, I know I'm weird. I'm into smells and the sweatier a man is the stronger the pheramones are.:bow:

And did I mention feet??? A well shaped foot is a gift from heaven. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 24, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The doorman at my friend's bosses building is super nice and very attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lip biter when I'm nervous. I was dancing with a guy once and he was making me a bit nervous (in a good way). I didn't realize I kept biting my lip until he whispered in my ear that it was driving him wild. I liked that he liked it. lol :blush:



 Thats another turn on......when a guy notices the little things about you. Did your stomach do a flip flop when he whispered that?


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 25, 2009)

troubadours said:


> literally got out of bed to add this
> 
> i like when my bf is driving and he will sometimes take my hand and kiss it for a while. i guess that sounds pretty VANILLA but it makes my stomach do little flips for whatever reason



This!



mossystate said:


> I dated a man who would, while he was driving, lightly stroke the skin above my breasts, right under the base of my throat. Was not a ' copping a feel ' kind of thing. He would not do it a lot...but when he did...it was always done at night, and in silence. Sometimes, I would just stare out of the side window...feeling pure bliss.
> 
> ---
> 
> I love a man who is creative in some way. When he is focused on what he is doing, I like watching him...but only when he does not know I am doing it.



And this!

I love seeing my man perform onstage.


----------



## kayrae (Mar 25, 2009)

I hate smoking, but I must admit... it's still a turn-on. I like all of these, well, maybe minus the wiping milk on the forearm bit.



QueenB said:


> -men who wear scarves and smoke on cold days.
> -grimaces.
> -drinking milk straight from the carton and wiping off mouth with the back of their forearm.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 25, 2009)

I love to see a man working with his hands or cleaning. :wubu:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 25, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> Thats another turn on......when a guy notices the little things about you. Did your stomach do a flip flop when he whispered that?



Oh yeah...and then I had an internal debate with myself as to whether or not I should keep biting my lip so it would continue to drive him wild or if should I stop so I wouldn't look like I was trying too hard to drive him wild. Meanwhile, because I was thinking too hard about it and nervous I kept going to bite my lip and then stopping myself. I'm pretty sure I looked like I had some sort of strange mouth twitch. LOL I have no flirt skills. :doh:


----------



## KendraLee (Mar 25, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh yeah...and then I had an internal debate with myself as to whether or not I should keep biting my lip so it would continue to drive him wild or if should I stop so I wouldn't look like I was trying too hard to drive him wild. Meanwhile, because I was thinking too hard about it and nervous I kept going to bite my lip and then stopping myself. I'm pretty sure I looked like I had some sort of strange mouth twitch. LOL I have no flirt skills. :doh:



lol, thats funny. Try not to think so much. Nothing wrong with trying to hard if it works


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it's so hot when she doesn't file a restraining order.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh yeah...and then I had an internal debate with myself as to whether or not I should keep biting my lip so it would continue to drive him wild or if should I stop so I wouldn't look like I was trying too hard to drive him wild. Meanwhile, because I was thinking too hard about it and nervous I kept going to bite my lip and then stopping myself. I'm pretty sure I looked like I had some sort of strange mouth twitch. LOL I have no flirt skills. :doh:



Pics of women with great QBs names written on their breasticals. Okay, okay, ABOVE their breasticles. 

The biting the lip thing......hmmmm....good ideas for losing pics next year, oops, THIS YEAR. Coupla months, bay-beee!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 26, 2009)

Anybody reading this thread still, I want to thank you for responding. 

I have never started a thread that went more than 5 posts......okay, I was bragging, 3 posts (can't count myself twice) 

The streak of bad thread starting is OVER. 

Continue if you would like and as you all were! :bow:


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 26, 2009)

When he looks at me intently - then grabs me round the waist and pulls me close - and then just keeps looking... 

Tracey xx
PS - does it count as 'secret' if he knows exactly what he's doing? :blush:


----------



## Tad (Mar 26, 2009)

A woman wearing clothes that look like they should hide her figure, but which somehow only emphasize it instead (i.e. somehow having a loose hockey sweater show off all her curves). No idea how some women do it, but it is wicked 

A woman who is absorbed in doing something she is good at (that requires some physical movement, so you can tell).

Very non-prominent cheek-bones.


Freckles.

:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Anybody reading this thread still, I want to thank you for responding.
> 
> I have never started a thread that went more than 5 posts......okay, I was bragging, 3 posts (can't count myself twice)
> 
> ...



Just start a picture thread with lots of pics of yourself in the OP...... 



Spanky said:


> Pics of women with great QBs names written on their breasticals. Okay, okay, ABOVE their breasticles.
> 
> The biting the lip thing......hmmmm....good ideas for losing pics next year, oops, THIS YEAR. Coupla months, bay-beee!



It sucks that I am out of rep just when I read "breasticles".....:doh:



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I think it's so hot when she doesn't file a restraining order.



I use that as foreplay myself


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 26, 2009)

A husky voice........oooh baby, I love a woman with a husky voice. 

Other things are big loopy earings and jangley bangles, oh.... and subtle unintended glimpses of bra straps.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 26, 2009)

Women who are confident, yet comfortable with their femininity... and can handle a rifle with skill and dexterity... kinda like Annie Oakley.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 26, 2009)

I dunno is its a secret but, first and foremost MEN (and women):blush:that are FA. When I know a guy is a FA just makes me wanna jump him lol Its just such a turn on being admired and adored for something, most of my life (until i was 24 years old) was always a negative for me,...my weight. Just makes me wanna strip naked and go dance haha
So to all the FA out there Muahhhhhhhh Love you all!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I dunno is its a secret but, first and foremost MEN (and women):blush:that are FA. When I know a guy is a FA just makes me wanna jump him lol Its just such a turn on being admired and adored for something, most of my life (until i was 24 years old) was always a negative for me,...my weight. Just makes me wanna strip naked and go dance haha
> So to all the FA out there Muahhhhhhhh Love you all!


I find your ideas intriguing, and wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 26, 2009)

When an attractive girl admits that she's fat, or even chubby, I get chills down my spine 
I also get entranced when any girl of any size places her hand/s on her belly or pats it :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 27, 2009)

My biggest weakness is a guy with glasses and a backwards baseball cap. Both of these on their own are hot and definitely get a second glance from me, but together? PERFECTION. Sexiest man alive is Kevin James and he is the ultimate backwards cap fantasy for me. When I finally got a glimpse of him in glasses I was in nirvana. 

Also, bass players automatically go to the front of the line. I can sit and watch a man play bass for hours. 

I love guys in football jerseys or sports tees, with matching cap of course 

Basically, anything Doug Heffernan would wear.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 27, 2009)

A man who is not ' into ' porn...and I know that it is not to impress me, as he still lets it be known that he is a red-blooded male. Oooooo, baby.


----------



## Dism4l (Mar 27, 2009)

Ooh, and I just found a couple of other ones:
1: a fat girl flexing her arms :smitten:
2: stretching


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 27, 2009)

Deep Voices (mmmmmmmmmmm)

Tattoos alllll over (mmmmmmmm)

Me being dominated a little... :wubu: (mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm)


----------



## Ample Pie (Mar 27, 2009)

seriously: 

women whose noses wiggle up and down just a bit when they talk...not constantly, but on certain words.

fearlessness--not recklessness, but fearlessness. or, more accurately, the simple act of not being limited by one's fears.


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 27, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I dunno is its a secret but, first and foremost MEN (and women):blush:that are FA. When I know a guy is a FA just makes me wanna jump him lol Its just such a turn on being admired and adored for something, most of my life (until i was 24 years old) was always a negative for me,...my weight. Just makes me wanna strip naked and go dance haha
> So to all the FA out there Muahhhhhhhh Love you all!



Barb

I think there are probably a lot more FA's out there than you lovely girls realise. Maybe some are closeted but we exist in signiifcant numbers I'm sure. 

I live in Australia where the push is always on for women to be more athletic, more skinny, Yuk! There never seems to be enough lovely fatties to perve at, (and believe me even though I'm married to a SSBBW I still perve) especially in the country areas. I get in trouble all the time from my wife for it, but hey I know she gets a kick out of knowing I have a deep love for fat women.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Pics of women with great QBs names written on their breasticals. Okay, okay, ABOVE their breasticles.
> 
> The biting the lip thing......hmmmm....good ideas for losing pics next year, oops, THIS YEAR. Coupla months, bay-beee!



Pfft...keep talking smack and see where it gets ya, buddy boy. 

PS..."great" is highly debatable.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 27, 2009)

A Man who is has quick-witt, and warped humour. 


Oh.

Men who can do the Robot, really really good. = <333 _M'mmmmm's.. . _


----------



## frankman (Mar 27, 2009)

- girls who say "dude".
- girls who have a slight lisp.
- girls that stand too close to you when they talk, but don't know that they do.
- Either a loopy or a nasty sense of humor
- Tatoos
- Glasses


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Women that are not afraid to go after what they want. 

Women that will tell you what they are thinking, and they don't sugar coat it.

Women that talk a lot. (since I am shy)

Women that like to take control but are not doing it in a bossy way.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 27, 2009)

I liked when I saw girls wearing suspenders. The way they have to run "over the hills" down to the waist.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 27, 2009)

OzGuy said:


> Barb
> 
> I think there are probably a lot more FA's out there than you lovely girls realize. Maybe some are closeted but we exist in significant numbers I'm sure.
> 
> I live in Australia where the push is always on for women to be more athletic, more skinny, Yuk! There never seems to be enough lovely fatties to perve at, (and believe me even though I'm married to a SSBBW I still perve) especially in the country areas. I get in trouble all the time from my wife for it, but hey I know she gets a kick out of knowing I have a deep love for fat women.



Although I am married also, I still "perv" over Fa's :smitten: I just wish the FA's would wear like a name tag, or a certain symbol , so we can recognize them any where they are. Like shopping, taking a dog for a walk, eating at a restaurant, etc. I never know if a guy is looking at me thinking "wow she is huge ,...gross," or if he is thinking "wow she is fat,...NICE" and BTW,... thank you for loving the "fat women" of this world!! I know i appreciate you and all men like you :kiss2:


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 27, 2009)

*Big brains+big belly=meltdown. 

*Angry, violent women.

*Cellists

*Women who love musicians and are obsessed with music to the exclusion of everything else if necessary. 

Obsessed meaning they know every word to every song, have traveled over 150 miles to see their favorite band or artist at least once, and who have moved WAY past the point of "I have all their albums!" into "I have 80 downloads of their entire 2007 US tour and know the names of their wives, mothers, fathers, hometowns, where they went to high school" and other marks of a true obsessed fan.

*Women who do not speak English

*Women who can deliver a blood-curdling scream on demand.

*Women with blood-red finger and toenails.

*Long tresses.

*Women who like to play.

*Female police officers. 

*Female doctors.

*Women dressed for white-collar work.

*Women in overalls.

*Women who direct traffic around construction sites on the road

*Women who appreciate a man who cooks---for himself and for them.

*Women who dig guys who drive cars on race tracks.

*Shorties (under 5'3)

*Extremely tall (over 5'10)

I have to get back to work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> big belly
> 
> *Angry, violent women.
> 
> ...



How YOU doing? :batting: 

*slaps him around just to make sure he knows that she means it*


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> - girls who say "dude".
> - girls who have a slight lisp.
> - girls that stand too close to you when they talk, but don't know that they do.
> - Either a loopy or a nasty sense of humor
> ...



have you been watching me?!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 27, 2009)

My biggest weakness is a guy in a backwards baseball cap. If he's wearing glasses, I'm a goner. 
Bass players go to the front of the line every time.
I love a man who dresses in football jerseys, baseball jerseys, just the regular average Joe look. Anything Doug Heffernan would wear.


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> have you been watching me?!



I've yet to hear you make weird or inappropriate remarks in an Oz accent with a slight lisp while you're oblivious of the fact that you are standing in my personal space, but I'm sure it would rock my world


----------



## protuberance (Mar 28, 2009)

Italian girls with thick New York/ Jersey accents.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 28, 2009)

frankman said:


> I've yet to hear you make weird or inappropriate remarks in an Oz accent with a slight lisp while you're oblivious of the fact that you are standing in my personal space, but I'm sure it would rock my world



I'm not a local aussie- It'd be a much more complicated scottish/american/something accent!


"I'd love to be standing too clothhh to you, dude."


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm not a local aussie- It'd be a much more complicated scottish/american/something accent!
> 
> 
> "I'd love to be standing too clothhh to you, dude."



I'm a thucker for thcottith/american/thomething acthents! What a cointhidenthe!:smitten:


----------



## Spanky (Mar 29, 2009)

Teh womens in dirndls. Meine Gute! 

Sorry, it is sexist, traditional, and supa erotic. The traditional garb is totally hot. Boobs on a platter only completes the look. 

Oh, yeah, a couple of beers in each hand. now that is Himmel.....uh....heaven. 

And I don't even need to comment on how much better it is with a fat woman filling out a dirndl so wonderfully!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Girls who will eat all of the yucky White Chocolates in a box, and let me have the Dark ones. We can share the milk chocolates... as in catch it in my teeth,and share it over a kiss.

Oh, girls who like to Kiss with chocolates, I suppose?

-Uriel


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Girls who will eat all of the yucky White Chocolates in a box, and let me have the Dark ones. We can share the milk chocolates... as in catch it in my teeth,and share it over a kiss.
> 
> Oh, girls who like to Kiss with chocolates, I suppose?
> 
> -Uriel



we would never make it Ron:doh:, I only like the milk chocolates:eat1:!! But you can have the white:eat1: and dark chocolates:eat1:!! hehehhe


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb, It is lady likes you that make this world a more beautiful place! You rock sweety!!! Paul 




BarbBBW said:


> Although I am married also, I still "perv" over Fa's :smitten: I just wish the FA's would wear like a name tag, or a certain symbol , so we can recognize them any where they are. Like shopping, taking a dog for a walk, eating at a restaurant, etc. I never know if a guy is looking at me thinking "wow she is huge ,...gross," or if he is thinking "wow she is fat,...NICE" and BTW,... thank you for loving the "fat women" of this world!! I know i appreciate you and all men like you :kiss2:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> we would never make it Ron:doh:, I only like the milk chocolates:eat1:!! But you can have the white:eat1: and dark chocolates:eat1:!! hehehhe



Barb, we'd never make it because you are married (Haha, your thread seems to be going swimmingly haha!) and my heart belongs elsewhere...but you can have the milks, she like white, I love darks.


Uriel


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Barb, we'd never make it because you are married (Haha, your thread seems to be going swimmingly haha!) and my heart belongs elsewhere...but you can have the milks, she like white, I love darks.
> 
> 
> Uriel



Ughh!! I know I am married smartass! I was just joking around. As if I would really share chocolates at all?!?! LOL That is it, No more Joke for you,.. brat

Going to go share my damn Chocolates with Paul


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb, You are so sweet I'll share those chocolates with you anytime thank you, LOL!! You rock!!





BarbBBW said:


> Ughh!! I know I am married smartass! I was just joking around. As if I would really share chocolates at all?!?! LOL That is it, No more Joke for you,.. brat
> 
> Going to go share my damn Chocolates with Paul


----------



## Ivy (Apr 1, 2009)

big smarts. big laughs. big noses. big glasses. big nerd factor. tiny dudes.

i also really love guys who drink lots of coffee, wine, or smoke because i like the way they taste when i kiss them.

oooh.. and facial hair.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 2, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> Barb, You are so sweet I'll share those chocolates with you anytime thank you, LOL!! You rock!!



Thank you Paul!:kiss2:

My secret turn ons as of right now..... giving massages, music, and dark skinned men

Those are for right now!! LOL


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 2, 2009)

MMMM I would love to satisfy all those desires for you! Do you think you can wrap your mind around this dark skinned Italian? I bet I can exppand those fantasies you have into a limitless amount, lol! Barb you rock sweety!!!
paul 




BarbBBW said:


> Thank you Paul!:kiss2:
> 
> My secret turn ons as of right now..... giving massages, music, and dark skinned men
> 
> Those are for right now!! LOL


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 2, 2009)

pjbbwlvr said:


> MMMM I would love to satisfy all those desires for you! Do you think you can wrap your mind around this dark skinned Italian? I bet I can exppand those fantasies you have into a limitless amount, lol! Barb you rock sweety!!!
> paul



WOW Is it me?? Or is it getting HOT in here whewwwwwwwwww!:blush:[/COLOR]


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 2, 2009)

****** bump ******

Coz it's Spanky's thread and he's so guldurned proud of it


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 2, 2009)

guys who are sweet quiet and shy until they are with you alone and just go wild. mmmm mmm


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm wondering with the purty green-eyed fairy is going to show up with HER huge ..... "secret" .... turn-on. 

Paging GEFFIE to this thread, stat!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 2, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> ****** bump ******
> 
> Coz it's Spanky's thread and he's so guldurned proud of it



I am thinking "ulterior motive" and I don't know why.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn, you sneak into a man's house in the middle of the night and he wakes up to find you standing over him with a bottle of chloroform, a wad of cotton, and a digital camera, and you do this JUST ONCE, and he's suspicious for life. I've apologized, I've abided by the terms of the restraining order, I've sought counseling. I've moved on, Sparks. Why can't you??!?!?!?! :doh:

OK, here's the ulterior motive (much as it pains me to play nice): I like this thread. I enjoy reading it. It's fun, and there's no snarky snarkiness involved. No sharp edges. Just lots of soft, inviting lines. 

Well. Until I invited _myself_ in, anyway.


----------



## frankman (Apr 2, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> ***SNIP***
> OK, here's the ulterior motive (much as it pains me to play nice): I like this thread. I enjoy reading it. It's fun, and there's no snarky snarkiness involved. No sharp edges. Just lots of soft, inviting lines.
> 
> Well. Until I invited _myself_ in, anyway.



Aw, I was just about to get my snark on, you know; nit-pick some random possibly ambiguous word in any of the posts and viciously attack it, completely missing the point but really nailing the crucible...

And on the other hand, I'd better not.

*Huge turn-on: snarky women without sharp edges, just lots of soft, inviting lines.*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 2, 2009)

frankman said:


> *Huge turn-on: snarky women without sharp edges, just lots of soft, inviting lines.*



Well damn. I missed that boat. I'm all about the snark, but even more about the razor-sharp edges.


----------



## frankman (Apr 2, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well damn. I missed that boat. I'm all about the snark, but even more about the razor-sharp edges.



So you have realy pointy breasts?:doh:(Yes, I do make the worst jokes, but I follow em through, and that has to count for something...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the menz in this thread should post pics of their sharp edges....it's only fair.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 3, 2009)

secret turn on's today,...

a long HOT shower!

Sleepin Naked

Sharing my pics

getting my hair pulled

and finally putting lotions on my belly, legs and Chest etc after a shower!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think the menz in this thread should post pics of their sharp edges....it's only fair.



Well, here is my sharp edge.
It is from a series I call 'Nepal over China', detailing me dismembering and dismantling a crappy Chinese DVD player with my Nepalese Kukri. Aside from expounding on the superior nature of Kukris in the world of blades, I sjall say that the DVD player had refused to give up a DVD, and my Kukri cameto the rescue.
Unfortunately, I had forgot that the movir was the incredibly bad Day og the Dead; Contagion...Ugh. Maybe I should have left it in there before throwing the DVD player away... 

View attachment NoC.JPG


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm...Secret.

Well, not so secret, 


Girls who run their fingers through my hair

Head scratchings...Seriously, I will buy you stuff

Hand Massages

Backs Scratchings


Girls who understand that, while they come first (And often...), Vlad (My Primary Washburn RS-8V)is to be treated with respect. Don't just lean him against the wall, dammit,he's rare, my weapon of choice and has been with me since 1993...Like a favorite pet, but with less poop. 

View attachment Vlad.JPG


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I will buy you stuff



Secretly, this is ALL the turn on I need....
Tracey xx


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Secretly, this is ALL the turn on I need....
> Tracey xx



Haha, Secret Turn On: Honestly in a woman. Bravo, Miss!


----------



## frankman (Apr 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention girls who play guitars. It sounds like a Maximo Park thing to say, but it's hot.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, here is my sharp edge.
> It is from a series I call 'Nepal over China', detailing me dismembering and dismantling a crappy Chinese DVD player with my Nepalese Kukri. Aside from expounding on the superior nature of Kukris in the world of blades, I sjall say that the DVD player had refused to give up a DVD, and my Kukri cameto the rescue.
> Unfortunately, I had forgot that the movir was the incredibly bad Day og the Dead; Contagion...Ugh. Maybe I should have left it in there before throwing the DVD player away...



Ah, Typos while unable to find your glasses...Awesome. (Squints to make sure that I just didn't commit any more...)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Apologies to jinx.com for the theft of the pic, but I just bought four shirts, so maybe they won't hate me too much...

Secret Turn-On, the stretchy part of a T-Shirt between a girl's boobs! Man, I love that. 

View attachment 1134p_32c_1b.jpg


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

An untamed Midriff Bulge spilling over very tight bra straps.....


----------



## Spanky (Apr 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think the menz in this thread should post pics of their sharp edges....it's only fair.



Why did I see that coming???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, here is my sharp edge.
> It is from a series I call 'Nepal over China', detailing me dismembering and dismantling a crappy Chinese DVD player with my Nepalese Kukri. Aside from expounding on the superior nature of Kukris in the world of blades, I sjall say that the DVD player had refused to give up a DVD, and my Kukri cameto the rescue.
> Unfortunately, I had forgot that the movir was the incredibly bad Day og the Dead; Contagion...Ugh. Maybe I should have left it in there before throwing the DVD player away...



Not sure what I'm looking at here, to be honest. Whatever it is....it did absolutely NOTHING for me.....and that's a rare thing indeed. :blush:



Spanky said:


> Why did I see that coming???



Why did I see you NOT posting a new pic for me coming?  :doh:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 3, 2009)

I am going to have to say muffin tops. It was something I so rarely saw until hiphugger jeans became all the rage.

There are some co-workers who are so lovely and proud of them. Nice snug shirts over a prominent belly roll, little indentation for the belly button. It's just so lovely when a lady is comfy with her love handles.


----------



## Cors (Apr 3, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I am going to have to say muffin tops. It was something I so rarely saw until hiphugger jeans became all the rage.
> 
> There are some co-workers who are so lovely and proud of them. Nice snug shirts over a prominent belly roll, little indentation for the belly button. It's just so lovely when a lady is comfy with her love handles.



I agree! I also like that women don't have to be fat or have wide hips to have muffin tops, I get a small cute one when I wear low-rise jeans. 

A visible bulge and belly hang under a shirt gets to me too.


----------



## mimosa (Apr 3, 2009)

What I find sexy in a guy is if he has a passion for music. (Especially if he has an unusual taste in it. ) 
A sense of humor makes me weak in the knees.:wubu:

A caring heart wins me over everytime.

A delicious manly voice......I adore accents!:smitten:

A man fresh out of the shower.:eat2:

A guy that can text.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> I agree! I also like that women don't have to be fat or have wide hips to have muffin tops, I get a small cute one when I wear low-rise jeans.
> 
> A visible bulge and belly hang under a shirt gets to me too.


Yeah. I know with one co-worker (not stalking, just observing) she's put on about 10 lbs. in the past few months, all in her muffin top, so the shirts get tighter and the belly hangs more. And she's cool with the shirts that accentuate it. It's a good thing, as Martha would say.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Secret Turn-On, the stretchy part of a T-Shirt between a girl's boobs! Man, I love that.



I really like the male version of that: the stretched part high in the back, between a man's shoulder blades. It's such a tell-tale sign of the male physique: broad shoulders that are far enough apart and big enough to create a little stretch or ripple. I love how t-shirts hang on a man's body.

Same with other small signs of how clothes fit on a male body: the way jeans or pants ride low on men's (narrower) hips; how forearms show in a rolled-up sleeve or shirt; what a neck/a collarbone looks like under a shirt--you know, that little dimple.

Vive la contrast.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not sure what I'm looking at here, to be honest.



I thought it was pretty self evident...

It's a kukri (big knife), tearing apart a DVD player...


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 4, 2009)

reading non-fiction.

if a women talks about freakononics or any other piece of intellectual non-fiction I will bone her with the passion of a thousand Casanovas.

oh and denial of astrology and or religion/suedo science.

but in the end, my anaconda don';t want none, unless you got buns(or belly), hun.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys who 'dig' paranormal stuff as much as I do.

Effing Honestly.

One Man.
Just Give me ONE Man to explain to me equipment used in paranormal researching.
I will Ra--....Jump him. 
There will be no Mercy.
.....after I stop being a drooling, jello-knee'd statue


----------



## Carrie (Apr 5, 2009)

When guys do that nifty backward chair straddle thing. Particularly when they are lanky, but it's not a must. :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2009)

Carrie said:


> When guys do that nifty backward chair straddle thing. Particularly when they are lanky, but it's not a must. :batting:



Oh yes....good one :wubu:


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Girls who love Piggy-Back rides...:smitten:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 5, 2009)

Men with graceful hands, doing that lil hike of a pair of dress pants, before they sit.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Men with graceful hands, doing that lil hike of a pair of dress pants, before they sit.



Hehe, that reminds me. Sort of in the same category, I think.
Girls doing that little 'shimmy' move, hopping up and down to fit into their pants.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a hard question to answer without going into physical descriptions! A woman's voice, in a conversation involving only the two of us makes the whole world melt away into ethereal mist, while the sight and scent of her perspiration on a warm spring day sends my blood rushing south of the border. Even though unrepentant funk  belongs only in the record collection, yes, I'm a member of the armpit fan club.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 7, 2009)

Work boots and jeans...I love when the jeans are a tad too long and bunch around the ankle of the boot just a little. I especially like it when the jeans and the boots are worn and battered looking.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 13, 2009)

Men Who Wear Suits.

OH
Men who know how to do Formal Dances [Like The Waltz, Ect.. ]


----------



## Uriel (Apr 14, 2009)

Short Hair...Bobs in particular. Delish!!!:smitten:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

Mens thighs, and a nice round bbw booty


----------



## Spanky (Apr 14, 2009)

"it's fun to stay at the whyyyyyyyy emmmmmmmmseeeeeee aaaaaaaaay, it's fun to stay at the whyyyyyyyyyyy emmmmmmmmseeeeeeee aaaaaaaay....."

Damn song keeps running through my mind when Nancy posts her turn ons. 

I don't know why. 






NancyGirl74 said:


> Work boots and jeans...I love when the jeans are a tad too long and bunch around the ankle of the boot just a little. I especially like it when the jeans and the boots are worn and battered looking.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 14, 2009)

Between you and Nancy, that rodeo star on Dancing with the Stars probably would make a fine lunch meat in a Nancy/Plump Princess sammie. 

Jeans and cowboy boots while doing the tango or the waltz. Mmmmmmmm. 







Your Plump Princess said:


> Men Who Wear Suits.
> 
> OH
> Men who know how to do Formal Dances [Like The Waltz, Ect.. ]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 15, 2009)

Guys that DON'T like sports.....:wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 15, 2009)

Guys who will brush my hair and paint my toenails.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 15, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Guys who will brush my hair and paint my toenails.



oh my god yes. yes yes yessss!


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 15, 2009)

Masks....Halloween is pure hell for me cause I walk around with panty puddles all night.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> paint my toenails.



I say this all. the. time.

i lurv it.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Guys who will brush my hair and paint my toenails.


Along with girls in white dresses with blue satin sashes, those are two of my favorite things.

And by girls I mean Julie Andrews


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 16, 2009)

Men with pierced ears.....preferably both ears.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Guys that DON'T like sports.....:wubu:


MOST DEFFINATLY!


----------



## QueenB (Apr 16, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Men with pierced ears.....preferably both ears.



yesssss. dreamy sigh.


----------



## Cors (Apr 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Guys who will brush my hair and paint my toenails.



This! Add good massages and foot rubs to the list. 

I also get pretty impressed when a partner treats my corsets, lingerie and shoes with great care. The whole thing about ripping clothes off in a fit of lust might be a turn-on for many, but ugh, I can't get over the time, effort and £££ it takes to replace them.


----------



## Tina (Apr 16, 2009)

They wouldn't be a secret if I told...

My husband is always willing to scratch my back -- which I adore, and will often just up and start massaging my feet. I'm the sort who likes to be petted (must have been a cat in a former life...) and he's great at doing that. :wubu:

I also love when he comes up behind me and starts kissing my shoulders and neck -- especially the neck. Yum. :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 16, 2009)

Tina said:


> They wouldn't be a secret if I told...
> 
> My husband is always willing to scratch my back -- which I adore, and will often just up and start massaging my feet. I'm the sort who likes to be petted (must have been a cat in a former life...) and he's great at doing that. :wubu:
> 
> I also love when he comes up behind me and starts kissing my shoulders and neck -- especially the neck. Yum. :wubu:



doesn't this constitue bragging>?? lol...hugs and love Tina


----------



## Tina (Apr 16, 2009)

Heh. Nah, more like reminiscing. Less petting since the new puppy came home. Must resume soon...


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Guys that DON'T like sports.....:wubu:



Can't frakking STAND them - especially Baseball and Football... I would genuinely rather watch paint dry, scratch it off, paint again, and start the dry observation all over again. So not all men are that dull, lol.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a sucker for a man who has no fear of elegance, who can recite a poem from memory, cook a great meal, cry at a funeral and thinks that I am beautiful for my age.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 16, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Masks....Halloween is pure hell for me cause I walk around with panty puddles all night.



YES! I watched pro-wrestling for a full year because I was in love with that guy Kane (have the t-shirt to prove it). He took off the mask and it was down hill from there. 

PUT THE MASK BACK ON! PUT IT BACK ON!



Tina said:


> They wouldn't be a secret if I told...
> 
> My husband is always willing to scratch my back -- which I adore, and will often just up and start massaging my feet. I'm the sort who likes to be petted (must have been a cat in a former life...) and he's great at doing that. :wubu:
> 
> I also love when he comes up behind me and starts kissing my shoulders and neck -- especially the neck. Yum. :wubu:




_*This*_ ^^^^^ is why cloning is a good idea!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Guys that DON'T like sports.....:wubu:



OMG. 

R U trying to tell me that we are over?? 

<runs away crying>


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2009)

big girls eating dessert while lying on a fur blankets


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2009)

Tina said:


> They wouldn't be a secret if I told...
> 
> My husband is always willing to scratch my back -- which I adore, and will often just up and start massaging my feet. I'm the sort who likes to be petted (must have been a cat in a former life...) and he's great at doing that. :wubu:
> 
> I also love when he comes up behind me and starts kissing my shoulders and neck -- especially the neck. Yum. :wubu:



Oh yeah.....something like this would actually tempt me to get married again :bow:



Edens_heel said:


> Can't frakking STAND them - especially Baseball and Football... I would genuinely rather watch paint dry, scratch it off, paint again, and start the dry observation all over again. So not all men are that dull, lol.



:wubu: 



katherine22 said:


> I am a sucker for a man who has no fear of elegance, who can recite a poem from memory, cook a great meal, cry at a funeral and thinks that I am beautiful for my age.



This works for me, too.....



Spanky said:


> OMG.
> 
> R U trying to tell me that we are over??
> 
> <runs away crying>



Nah, it's all good as long as you don't mind when I pull out my mystery/suspense novel and don't expect me to care about why you are screaming and yelling over a game.........


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy Oh yeah.....something like this would actually tempt me to get married again :bow:

DONT DO IT CAROLINEEEEEEEEE!!! hahahaha


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Green Eyed Fairy Oh yeah.....something like this would actually tempt me to get married again :bow:
> 
> DONT DO IT CAROLINEEEEEEEEE!!! hahahaha




Lol, no prospects. So don't worry....definitely no danger there


----------



## mossystate (Apr 16, 2009)

A man who doesn't even pause as he walks past a display of video games. :smitten::happy:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 16, 2009)

A woman who goes to the mall only to try on sexy stuff at Lane Bryant, then just wants to make out near Kay-Bee.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 16, 2009)

Off the shoulder peasant tops always look good on a BBW; I don't know why, but they always catch my eye.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 18, 2009)

Tina said:


> They wouldn't be a secret if I told...
> 
> My husband is always willing to scratch my back -- which I adore, and will often just up and start massaging my feet. I'm the sort who likes to be petted (must have been a cat in a former life...) and he's great at doing that. :wubu:
> 
> I also love when he comes up behind me and starts kissing my shoulders and neck -- especially the neck. Yum. :wubu:


 
This would be one of mine too!

Good for you for catching a good guy Tina.


----------



## KendraLee (Apr 18, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A woman who goes to the mall only to try on sexy stuff at Lane Bryant, then just wants to make out near Kay-Bee.



what about trying sexy stuff on at lane bryant and making out in the dressing room


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 18, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> what about trying sexy stuff on at lane bryant and making out in the dressing room



*Picks up this comment and carries it to the secret fantasy thread* (if there is one)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2009)

Voices! Good male speaking voices. Completely devastating.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 20, 2009)

Watching Leonardo Barrionuevo dance. He just OOOOOZES sensuality. In my fantasy, I have amnesia and we meet. I see him dance and become completely enraptured. He confesses that he finds large lovely ladies more to his taste. He kisses my hand and asks me to dance. Yeah, this is the part where I start to feel a wee bit guilty about fantasizing about another man, but ladies, you really must check him out in this video. He is just dreamy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EgmIpO_slM


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Picks up this comment and carries it to the secret fantasy thread* (if there is one)



GAD-zooks.


There goes Nancy back to the NFL 2007 thread. 



/inside joke


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2009)

A BBW behind the wheel of a muscle car.

I'm talking about a 1960s muscle car. None of this 4-cylinder, eco-friendly, hybrid crap. A real American car with two doors, not four: a Chevy Camero, a Pontiac GTO, a Plymouth Roadrunner, etc. American made with real American steel and chrome, and a real American engine under the hood, like a 350 V-8 that's real loud.

Driven by a real American woman -- a BBW.

Bonus points if she's wearing sunglasses.

Double bonus points if she says screw-it to the air conditioning and rests her bare left arm on the window ledge while she drives.

Yep. A BBW behind the wheel of a muscle car.

Good gawdamighty.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 21, 2009)

Falcon said:


> A BBW behind the wheel of a muscle car.
> 
> I'm talking about a 1960s muscle car. None of this 4-cylinder, eco-friendly, hybrid crap. A real American car with two doors, not four: a Chevy Camero, a Pontiac GTO, a Plymouth Roadrunner, etc. American made with real American steel and chrome, and a real American engine under the hood, like a 350 V-8 that's real loud.
> 
> ...



I wear sunglasses and say "no!" to the a/c! I get a trucker's tan like no other.


I don't have the muscle car, though... sigh  Those things are awesome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 21, 2009)

I repped the guy for his taste in cars


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh yeah a lady who doesn't feel its her God assigned duty to put people down because they try to be nice


----------



## Falcon (Apr 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I repped the guy for his taste in cars



I PM'd the gal for repping me.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Long, flowing hair.
Tight jeans or jean shorts.
A slight smile with a laugh and bright eyes.
Talks less and expresses herself more.
Teasing glances and who sometimes takes control.

What can I say?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 25, 2009)

dark eyes, dark hair, touchy-feeliness (but not to the "quantum leap" extent), glasses. Hmm, those aren't really secret things. I do like to watch a man iron, though... or anything where I can see his arms and he looks intent upon what he's doing, so painting or writing in short sleeves or tank would work... those kinds of things are nice  Weeding or building sandcastles, too, maybe... sure, why not


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Oh yeah a lady who doesn't feel its her God assigned duty to put people down because they try to be nice



OK i love you !!! lol


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 26, 2009)

A man who states out loud that he loves poetry and can recite it turns me on. When a man really enjoys eating food that I cooked, I am so turned on that I leave the dishes in the sink for the next day.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

i was sun tanning today, and OMG what a turn on hot sun on well,.. you know private parts LOL cool breeze and looking down to see my chest and an oiled body fat over flowing ... yeah OMG hhaahh


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i was sun tanning today, and OMG what a turn on hot sun on well,.. you know private parts LOL cool breeze and looking down to see my chest and an oiled body fat over flowing ... yeah OMG hhaahh



A. That is not a secret.

B. Is it really a turn-on for you or the fact everyone KNOWS it?

C. It's early in the morning, and you just shared that NOW? That is about as evil a thing as I could think of...  

D. O...M...G... is a massive understatement!!!!!!!!!  :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## WomanlyHips (Apr 26, 2009)

Hmm...

Lately, it seems as if, younger cowboy sorts in tight jeans inspire that internal secret smile of lust. 

Especially if their legs/bottoms are well muscled and thick. 

And as always, older professional sorts in ties and jackets, with an overwhelming air of confidence. Who know exactly what they want...


----------



## sierrak (Apr 26, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> This would be one of mine too!
> 
> Good for you for catching a good guy Tina.



Which would be yours--the scratching of the back or the kissing of the neck and shoulders? Either way I'd be willing to oblige.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Very secure, confident men.....that have a sense of humor. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very secure, confident men.....that have a sense of humor. :wubu:



Yes.

Please.

!


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

Secret turn-on: Losing at video games. Single player only, I actually get less competitive when I'm playing with other people. I can't even explain it, but losing repeatedly at racing/fighting/sports (okay, I admit it, I don't play many sports games. My "sports" category consists basically of DOA Xtreme Beach Volleyball. Because I'm lame.) games gets me frustrated... in more ways than one! I've had more than one night where I'm playing for an hour or more, cursing at the television and getting increasingly horny, thinking "GODDAMN EVERYTHING as soon as my husband gets home I am going to JUMP HIM goddamn it GOD I HATE THIS !*&#ING GAME!"

Also, the sensation of falling. Works with free-fall rides and things, or if I'm playing a game with a sudden significant fall (if it's first person and the graphics are decently good). Instant shivery crotch-happiness.

Okay, okay, I'm weird. I know it. >_>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Obedience.......


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Obedience.......



:eat2::bow:


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm with you on obedience being SUPER hot, but it's not much of a secret - my domme status has been well known for years, heh


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 26, 2009)

There's just something about a man whose natural intelligence or humor or talent makes people notice him--someone who naturally commands attention and who handles that with cool, is comfortable with it, but does not let it go to his head.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

I was actually kidding with the Obedience crack......but have to share.

Years ago, there was a brief down time at a place where I used to be a dispatcher so a group of us were shooting the breeze while waiting for the asylum to let loose again. It was a transportation service and the majority of the employees were male. 

Cannot remember how the subject came up but someone HAD to ask me what I found attractive in a man...without losing a beat I said obedience. I could have heard a pin drop until I chortled......


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

HA! Classic!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Obedience.......



Spanky not find dis funny. 








But tell me this in stiletto heels, leather and maybe a whip, and ME LIKEY!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Pillow biters, too.....


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

GEF, I'm so glad you escaped from the asylum to join us all here as a Dimmer... it took a lot of courage. ROFL!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2009)

Shut it and do as you're told UCB.....

*cracks whip and grinds stiletto boot heel into the back of his neck*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shut it and do as you're told UCB.....
> 
> *cracks whip and grinds stiletto boot heel into the back of his neck*



I can most certainly do that if I could crane my neck closer to that luscious leg of yours.... mmmmmm!  :smitten: heheheheheheeee

Fine, spoil my fun.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 26, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> There's just something about a man whose natural intelligence or humor or talent makes people notice him--someone who naturally commands attention and who handles that with cool, is comfortable with it, but does not let it go to his head.



so .... santaclear


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 26, 2009)

Big hands and broad shoulders mmmm :wubu::wubu::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> When you're kissing, you're as close as you can possibly get to someone. Having your eyes open enhances the connection - makes it more intense for me. If I leave mine open and the other person sees that, but closes their eyes in response, it tells me they're likely uncomfortable for some reason - whether it's because eyes open is a new thing, or that they have something else on their mind that makes them not want to look me in the eye. If the other person leaves theirs open, I take it as a sign that they're feeling what I'm feeling, thereby intensifying it all.
> 
> Let me know how it goes with Ava!



Intensity is good- very, very good. That is so hot- never really thought of trying that


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 27, 2009)

furious styles said:


> so .... santaclear



Maybe.  :happy:

_Actually_, I had these gentlemen in mind:


----------



## Mathias (Apr 27, 2009)

I love love LOVE it when a girl whispers sweet nothings and the softness of her voice tickling the inside of my ear. :wubu: I also like it when a girl calls me pet names like Honey, Darling, Sweetie, ect ect ect....


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 27, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Maybe.  :happy:
> 
> _Actually_, I had these gentlemen in mind:



The 3 Stooges were the smoothest. And elegant too. No wonder chicks dig 'em. Good call, Fasc! 

They only made one porn flick (_The Sins of Curly_, 1969), which is a real shame. But in some of the love scenes you get a real sense of what it must have been like to be with them. :smitten::smitten::smitten: 

View attachment ThreeStooges-background1.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 27, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Intensity is good- very, very good. That is so hot- never really thought of trying that


 Well, the next time the opportunity presents itself, perhaps you will.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 27, 2009)

You guys all suck. 





My Stooge Turn-on.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 27, 2009)

A well-placed, completely unexpected "fuck" used in a sentence. 














(the word, not the action. though the action would work, too).


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Well, the next time the opportunity presents itself, perhaps you will.  Good luck with it!



Thanks! I guess once you know what a woman wants, and if you are into it, then why not?? The future is a very, very funny thing... and so adaptable to change.....


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

I have this secret turn-on that I totally didn't think about until now... taking me by the hand for something spontaneous... and it doesn't have to be anything physical- just showing a spark, with the light in her eyes!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 27, 2009)

:kiss2:WOMEN:kiss2:

wearing thigh highs!
hard Nips
overly confident!


:wubu:MEN:wubu:

affectionate "touching" while holding a conversation
When hugging,.. they drag their hands around to my belly as the hug ends
hair pulling

Thats about it for today LOL


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

sierrak said:


> Which would be yours--the scratching of the back or the kissing of the neck and shoulders? Either way I'd be willing to oblige.



all three are good.


----------



## slrm2m (Apr 29, 2009)

When a man momentarily and lightly touches the small of my back in a gesture to guide me somewhere;

Malcolm X style glasses and hair cuts on men;

Strong forearms;

Big shoulders (all the better to lightly chew on)


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Apr 29, 2009)

Cowboy hats and American Flag apparel


I'm totally liberal too, I don't get it but hey, what are you gonna do?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

Well Groomed Moustaches. M'mmmm..


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

Choosing immediate gratification, when you have the self-control to delay it if you chose to. I.E. Eating a cookie before supper because you literally cant resist it: not sexy. Eating a cookie before supper, after thinking about it and almost waiting until later, but then deciding that you want it now and will have it now: a little bit of a turn-on for me. Take the same logic and apply it to sex: even more of a turn-on!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 29, 2009)

Body hair...........I always know I'm with a man


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 29, 2009)

These days: baseball players. Baseball caps just do it for me, always have, always will.. ever since I was 16 and fell in love at first sight with someone wearing a backwards baseball cap.. *sigh* so awesome. Right now the weather is perfect for all the guys to be wearing their baseball jerseys and sporty outfits and I'm just drooling every time I'm near the park.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 30, 2009)

long sleeve t-shirts (or 3/4 length) on big girls.

something about chunky arms in tight long sleeves is like daaaaammmmmnnn.


----------



## ladle (Apr 30, 2009)

Shhhh..it's a secret...
Did anyone say fat chicks?


----------



## furious styles (Apr 30, 2009)

ladle said:


> Did anyone say fat chicks?



whoah ... you're _weird_ dude


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

Locations

Military bases
pools
wooded areas
hotel rooms
open fields


----------



## Spanky (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Locations
> 
> Military bases
> pools
> ...



Any tinglies while in front of the computer monitor and the web cam??


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Any tinglies while in front of the computer monitor and the web cam??



hmmmm always, LOL I am always turning myself on:wubu:!! But only when I look down hahahaha!!! C'mon my web cam with my and find out?!?! I'll let you know if i am or not


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Locations
> 
> Military bases
> pools
> ...



Wooded areas? You mean forests, or little picnic areas with a path and a bubbling brook?


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

Chef said:


> Wooded areas? You mean forests, or little picnic areas with a path and a bubbling brook?



hmmmm can i choose BOTH!!


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

And can't see why not...

Now waterfalls.. backwoods ponds.. glacial fed streams..


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

Chef said:


> And can't see why not...
> 
> Now waterfalls.. backwoods ponds.. glacial fed streams..



Ok Umm Chef,.. yeah,.. pretty much everywhere is good with me. There is some places that are a no no to me, but not many:wubu:


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok Umm Chef,.. yeah,.. pretty much everywhere is good with me. There is some places that are a no no to me, but not many:wubu:



Onstage? The alley behind Home Depot? Hooters? My mother's sewing room?
Nah.. me neither


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

Chef said:


> Onstage? The alley behind Home Depot? Hooters? My mother's sewing room?
> Nah.. me neither



on stage,...YES, alley,..YES,.. HOOTERS,.. definitely YES Sewing room,..not so much hahah


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

the calm, natural, smile of the confident bbw. gets me everytime.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

If somebody is greatly artistic in any way, from dancing, music, singing, drawing, I'll usually be eerily attracted to that in a person.
More than any other artistic medium a person can excel at; I'm fond of cooks, yeah, go figure.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 1, 2009)

Manners. Who knew. But I found out recently that manners and small acts of kindness can really go far.

I'm still all about the touching and tickling though :blush:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Locations
> 
> Military bases
> pools
> ...



You KNOW BarbBBW that a LOT of military bases have all of these things, right?? :eat2:   I'll tell you how fun it is at a later time... mwahahaaa :wubu:


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2009)

A steady gaze from a man...one that gives you goose bumps because of the desire you see in their eyes...

A man who enjoys laughing out loud...

Well manicured hands and nails...


----------



## mossystate (May 1, 2009)

Class that is innate, which is sometimes confused with other things.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Class that is innate, which is sometimes confused with other things.



Confused with class that is ... affected? 

Learned?

Crafted? Tooled? 

Emphasis on *tool*? *(Not the kind you borrow, either ... I'm thinking, pronoun)*


----------



## Tad (May 1, 2009)

Thicker eyebrows on women. (OK, if you can braid your eyebrows that might be a bit too far....but please not that thin plucked, or worse yet drawn on, line!)


----------



## sierrak (May 3, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Manners. Who knew. But I found out recently that manners and small acts of kindness can really go far.
> 
> I'm still all about the touching and tickling though :blush:



Manners and acts of kindness...yeah. I can do that. 

I'm all about the other things you mention, too.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 3, 2009)

edx said:


> Thicker eyebrows on women. (OK, if you can braid your eyebrows that might be a bit too far....but please not that thin plucked, or worse yet drawn on, line!)



havent gotten mine done in like 2 weeks u would LOVE me hahahhaha


----------



## Slamaga (May 3, 2009)

My secret now public turn-ons are hugs, massage, incitative gaze, blue penetrating eyes, shy girl...

The next turn-ons the next time so I can think about it


----------



## Cors (May 4, 2009)

Supposed imperfections. 

I don't think I have a full-blown fetish, but I am definitely drawn to them. Scars (particularly large ones that tell a story), cellulite, stretchmarks, birthmarks, moles... I want to give every "ugly" bit extra kisses. *sigh*


----------



## Mini (May 4, 2009)

OK, here's a weird one: Left-handedness. No, really. I have *no* idea why, though it might stem from being a born lefty who was forced to be a righty.


----------



## Tad (May 4, 2009)

Mini said:


> OK, here's a weird one: Left-handedness.



It doesn't quite hit the 'turn-on' level for me, but I do consider a bonus.

PS: I'm nothing like left-handed, but perhaps it is not surprising that my wife is.


----------



## Spanky (May 4, 2009)

Mini & edx. 

That one is EXACTLY the type of "secret" turn on I was thinking of when starting this thread. 

Being left handed. I mean what poor unsuspecting lady walking by or in the same company, would ever THINK in a million years that some good looking chap across the room is getting a "funny feeling" because she is doing something with her left hand. 

:bow::bow:


----------



## Carrie (May 4, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Mini & edx.
> 
> That one is EXACTLY the type of "secret" turn on I was thinking of when starting this thread.
> 
> ...


What, Spanky, you don't consider "good-looking guys!!!!11" a _secret_ turn-on?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 5, 2009)

Guys with hair in their eyes.


----------



## chicken legs (May 5, 2009)

secret turn on......guys with cute feet


----------



## Jack Secret (May 5, 2009)

you can tell so much about a woman by the appearance and gestures a woman makes with her hands. Plus I've always been a sucker for long nails... No more than an inch long or so. After that it's gaudy, trashy, and cheap looking to me.


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2009)

- A little bit of biting/nibbling. Neck, inner thighs, wherever.

- Guys who smell amazing. 

- When a guy touches my legs, it's killer. Especially when they run their fingertips over my skin really slowly and softly.

- Matt Girard's version of "Let's Get It On". He even had Ellen DeGeneres all gooey-eyed when he performed on her show.

- Accents

- Intense eyes

- Guys who are kinda dorky. I love 'em. 

- Guys who can make me laugh.

- Guys who think the most beautiful place in the world is cuddling with me in my pajamas on the couch, sharing a bowl of cereal.

- Guys who respect their moms. I don't care if y'all are best friends or whatever but show the woman a little respect. She either forced you out of her vajayjay, had her abdomen sliced open, or waited and waited to adopt you. 
I know I'm saying this on Mother's Day, but it's applicable everyday.


----------



## Ivy (May 10, 2009)

crow's feet on younger guys.
laugh lines are good, too.

also, somewhat crooked lower teeth with nice upper teeth.

nail biting.


----------



## Santaclear (May 10, 2009)

Clown or horror movie masks, particularly when a woman surprises me by slipping one on when my back is turned. Also, Nixon masks.


----------



## Carrie (May 24, 2009)

Thought of two more. :bounce:

Guys who enjoy and are good at grilling. Probably it's a mix of the yummy smells emanating from the grill (aka fat girl catnip) and the primeval man/fire/masculinity thing, but ding! it just does it for me. 

Also, single dads who are really good dads, and remain engaged with their kids. I've no idea why, it's just all very good. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 24, 2009)

Guys that find spending time with me for a few hours important enough to put their damn dogs away for a bit.....

Guys that don't let their damn pets run their home and shit all over their floors.


----------



## knottedsouls (May 24, 2009)

There are lots of things that are turn ons for me..in no particular order

Intelligence
meaningful eye contact- the kind where the person kind of drinks you in with their eyes. meeeow!:wubu:
Musical and or artistic talent
a sense of humor...laughter will get me everytime
if they smell good...
a willingness to be touched/kissed and or to touch/kiss me in public..even just a gentle hand on the back or a squeeze of my hand...
confidence in themselves


----------



## BarbBBW (May 24, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Thought of two more. :bounce:
> 
> Guys who enjoy and are good at grilling. Probably it's a mix of the yummy smells emanating from the grill (aka fat girl catnip) and the primeval man/fire/masculinity thing, but ding! it just does it for me.
> 
> Also, single dads who are really good dads, and remain engaged with their kids. I've no idea why, it's just all very good. :blush:



Ok you knew I just HAD to REP you for this Carrie!!! hahahaha priceless


----------



## Teleute (May 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Guys that find spending time with me for a few hours important enough to put their damn dogs away for a bit.....
> 
> Guys that don't let their damn pets run their home and shit all over their floors.



Sounds like this post was inspired by a particular incident


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 28, 2009)

Older Men.


----------



## Chef (May 28, 2009)

Women who enjoy camping, (camp trailers/cabins count) and stuff related to camping (cooking out, fishing, short walks in the forest, the smell of charcoal/smoke that i get from cooking out..)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 28, 2009)

Washing my lover and then brushing her hair afterwards in the mirror.
Sharing fruit.
Goofy looks and playful motions.


----------



## Tania (May 28, 2009)

The German language. No clue why. Usually it's the romance languages that get women going, but not for me. Years and years of French will do that, I guess.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2009)

Guys that take walks with me and are gentleman.....it makes me want to do 'em......:blink:


----------



## GutsGirl (May 29, 2009)

Echoing *Tania*'s love of the German language... that has got to be the sexiest language on Earth.  I also like French and the Scandinavian languages like Swedish and Norwegian. Russian is also hot. Not really wild about Spanish or Italian, though.

I like body hair on men. Beards and mustaches are good if they're relatively neat and clean. I absolutely adore long hair on guys, as well, and tend to prefer it to short hair. Hypertrichosis is fascinating to me, but it's very rare. 

Sharp, large, crooked, or jutting teeth are cool, in my book.

I adore big noses, to the point where I usually find it hard to find a guy with a small nose attractive. (Average-sized is okay, generally, if the fellow's attractive otherwise.)

I like scars, tattoos (if the guy has good skin and the quality of the design and artwork is good), and piercings (earrings, noserings, and some genital piercings).

I like leather (as in, leather jackets, leather boots, leather pants... especially the pants if the guy's got a good figure). 

I like it when a guy has a cute, round rump and long legs along with strong-looking shoulders and back.

I like it when a man is clean and smells nice, maybe even wears a bit of cologne or whatever. Though I can ironically find sweat and a little bit of body odor attractive as well if the guy's been active -- that's kind of a turn-on.  It's all in the pheromones, anyway.

This is kind of specific to my boyfriend, but he has very smooth, soft (like, velvet-soft) skin that just feels _soooo_ very nice, and it's really a turn-on to me to feel, touch, and squeeze his arms, because he has some muscles there and it's just such a nice contrast to feel that amazingly soft skin with the hard muscle underneath. *drools* :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## PunkPeach (May 29, 2009)

Naughty bad habit...but I love watching people smoke, the softness of it curling over the lip, the slight draw of the cheeks for the inhale, the look of satisfaction as they exhale, the way the hands caress the object of their smoking desire. 

Second...is someone reading. When I see someone just enraptured in a book it makes me want to go down on them. Its an odd little quirk but one I love.

And finally...the highest on my panty dropping list...men doing the dishes. I love to bake...but I hate the dishes. Watching a man doing the dishes just makes me melt into a puddle.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 29, 2009)

Had to add some more...! LOL

Waking someone up in the middle of the night for some "fun"... 
Being woken up in the morning in any "fun" way.... :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> Second...is someone reading. When I see someone just enraptured in a book it makes me want to go down on them. Its an odd little quirk but one I love.




Even Kayne West's new book?


----------



## Canonista (May 29, 2009)

My secret turn-on (or not-so-secret) is women who touch. I love a woman who'll reach out and touch my arm as we're talking, or run her fingers across my shoulders.

With just the slightest touch a woman can get me to do just about anything I wouldn't otherwise do. I'm like putty in her hands.


----------



## Tania (May 29, 2009)

That reminds me, I LOVE LOVE LOVE it when people touch or pull my hair. Instant melt!


----------



## phatfatgirl (May 29, 2009)

hmmm Love cockiness on a fella.. and not about everything just about in knowing how i feel about him and exactly what i love. lol .. hope that was understandable.
Love the way nice thighs feel under jeans.. muscley or soft.. just mmmm solid. love some nice strong forearms with some ropey veins in em.. lol yeah very weird. :wubu:


----------



## benzdiesel (May 30, 2009)

These are either unique to me or else they're so common they don't even deserve mentioning... but I'll gamble it. 

But, as far as physical appearance things, I absolutely love the no-makeup, just-woke-up, can't-get-prettied-up-fast-enough-to-feel-good look. IDK what it is about that, it's not exactly logical particularly considering exactly how much expense and effort people go to in all their primping and "fixing up" efforts. But that pre-repair appearance is something I really like. 

I think perhaps anything informal (lack of makeup, fixed hair, or much in the way of jewelry/decorations) is what I'm talking about. 

Not shooting down any high fashion efforts. Those are always appreciated too. But if I had to choose just one or the other.... 

Ever heard the old country song "She don't know she's beautiful"? The line about "Mornin' comes and her hairs all a mess
That's when she thinks she looks her worst"

That's the one.


----------



## chocolate desire (May 30, 2009)

Heck it has been so long for me now seems just about everything turns me on.Good thing the only men I see are on TV these days lol. 
Seriously I get chills when I look up and see my guy has been looking at me and smiling for no reason at all.
Or a guy coming towards me with a stiff ummm drink


----------



## JohnWylde (May 31, 2009)

Hi Renee

I just had to say I do love your new pic on your profile.

Now that definitely turns me on - but its not the only thing!

lil john



chocolate desire said:


> Heck it has been so long for me now seems just about everything turns me on.Good thing the only men I see are on TV these days lol.
> Seriously I get chills when I look up and see my guy has been looking at me and smiling for no reason at all.
> Or a guy coming towards me with a stiff ummm drink


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 31, 2009)

The thoughts of soft, loving touches...

Raging, overflowing thoughts of desire expressed in the most basic of terms.

The thought that someday, sometime, I'll be sharing days and nights with one person who truly understands raw emotion and can handle it so very well. Now THAT is one hell of a turn-on, to be sure, one day fulfilled.


----------



## kojack (May 31, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Even Kayne West's new book?



Wait, he can form full coherent sentences? Whoa...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 1, 2009)

kojack said:


> Wait, he can form full coherent sentences? Whoa...


Yeah, it's a book about fish sticks


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 1, 2009)

men that whisper in my ear while they stroke my hair!:wubu:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

ohhh that's the best Barb!! :wubu:


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 3, 2009)

If I told you, it wouldn't be a secret!

Sideburns,
Facial hair,
Black plastic frame glasses,
Intelligence,
Artistic talent,
A great sense of humor,
Broad chests,
Thick, muscular thighs... the list goes on....


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 14, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Teh womens in dirndls. Meine Gute!
> 
> Sorry, it is sexist, traditional, and supa erotic. The traditional garb is totally hot. Boobs on a platter only completes the look.
> 
> ...



God that brings me back. I was at Oktoberfest in '99, while I was studying in Austria. Our Governor of the time was opening a trade office in Munich. After the political glad-handing and other BS, he pulls our group to the side and says "You all are going to the Oktoberfest, aren't you?", to which we excitedly said yes. Now mind you, we had been told, by a fraternity brother of mine who interned in his office, that the man started the day off with with a glass of vodka, and went on from there. He was in his upper 80's. He tells us to follow his motorcade, and when we get to the Biergarten (Spaten), there, waiting for us, is a table reserved. Beer, roast chickens, anything we wanted, all provided by the good tax-paying citizens of the Great State of West Virginia. Needless to say, I voted for him in the next election! 

What does this have to do with turn-ons? Well, the beer maidens, carrying 6 (  ) full, liter-sized mugs of beer in each hand, all in their dirndls and take-no-shit attitude, sent my heart aflutter. They ruled the show, and they knew it.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 14, 2009)

Bare feet.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmm, where to begin:

1. Good grammar

2. An elegant, classy girl with the filthiest potty mouth (in the right situations, of course, i.e., not your cousin's _bat mitzvah_ )
2a. Overall sauciness

3. Intelligence, particularly if she can teach me a thing or two. I get tingles up my neck when I learn something particularly interesting. It is a good time to pounce 

4. Accents, especially those from the UK or southern America.

5. Getting verbally picked on. Not really mean, just playful, the kind that keeps you on your toes.

6. A girl who can cook. I burn water. I fry jello. Easy-Mac eludes me. I am a blithering, servantile pile of goo for a good meal.

7. A breadth of general knowledge that goes from Major League Baseball to Manolo Blahnik.


----------



## Drucifer (Oct 14, 2009)

A woman who has fetishes--it does not matter what they are. And a woman who can put together a well-structured sentence.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 14, 2009)

8. A girl with a good, somewhat pointy chin

9. Smokers. Not in the fetish way, more like "phew, there's one I won't have to hear bitch at me for smoking" kind of way.

10. Girls who make a good impression on my mom

11. Girls who can handle their booze. Nothing worse than one who drinks two Smirnoff Ices, then complains of a headache.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 14, 2009)

OIFMountaineer said:


> Hmm, where to begin:
> 
> 1. Good grammar
> 
> ...



My late-husband and I attended the bar mitzvah of a co-worker's son. I was in an aisle seat when he passed to go to the bathroom. I was quietly asking the woman sitting next to me something about the service when my Prince Charming leaned over and whispered something so unexpectedly foul in my ear that I was simultaneously shocked and yet completely turned on. As the bane of my existence sauntered away innocently, the woman sitting next to me, having heard it all, gasped and then burst into a fit of snorts/snickers; much to the annoyance of those around us. Once she got her amusement (and I my blushing) under control, I was informed that I was a very, very lucky girl. So um, I beg to differ on the above (just a little). :bow:

Editing to add: My late-husband loved my filthy-mind/mouth, but he wasn't prone to such on his own as a rule. For him to say what he said, and the when/where of it, was what made it so completely decadent and seductive to me. It was an unexpected gift.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 14, 2009)

a nice juicy ass

strong hands with the veins visable going up the forearms

smokers

cockiness

stubble on their neck.. mmmmm

protruding collar bone



:wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 14, 2009)

oh...and a funk load of tattoos and piercings.... :smitten:


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 14, 2009)

Intelligence, kind of nerdy, affectionate (in public especially just little things like grabbing for my head or putting his arm around me), accents! , Tattoos, scruffiness (5o lock shadow), big hands (and not because of the myth that goes along with it), cuddling, my man softly kissing my neck, playful banter back and forth, staring someone in the eyes intenselythere is more, but the only person needing to know those, does


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 14, 2009)

:doh: lol OK I meant hand not head......that could be taken so wrong! lol


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 14, 2009)

low gravely voice (molassesssss)
regular soap smell on a man (like irish spring)
sitting in the car at night with music on
the "getting to know you" phase
campfire smell
when i make someone laugh...truly laugh
British everything
readers 
music lovers
carpenters

..... :blush:


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 15, 2009)

Fat women in:
ponytails
snug but not tight denim and
the full-on completely all-natural no-typically-stereotypical-feminine-alterations-of-any-kind woman in all her glory.
And, women who aren't afraid to shun the stereotype of "lady" and just be human!
Rollhandler


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 15, 2009)

Men in uniform. Or, more specificly, camo pants tucked into the combat boots, no shirt, and just dog tags. :eat2:


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 15, 2009)

If I told, they wouldn't be secret now would they people?

Non-secret ones are funny, smart, nerdy, active, calm, reasonable, fresh faced, smell good guys.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 15, 2009)

collecting vinyl


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 15, 2009)

hmmm...so many things...but here are a few of the little things...

-when you're sitting with a guy...just watching tv or whatever...and you can feel his body heat rise...either from being tired or the obvious reasons...but just that little bit of change...

-the 'i just woke up and i'm not with it' moment when a guy just wakes up and his brain has not kicked in yet...

-men with good conversation skills. i like smart guys, yes, but even if they are not evil geniuses...someone who can really engage in good conversation is super sexy.

-that 'just out of the shower' look/smell. guys with damp, tousled hair...


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 15, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Men in uniform. Or, more specificly, camo pants tucked into the combat boots, no shirt, and just dog tags. :eat2:



oh girl, I am with you on this one!!! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> -men with good conversation skills. i like smart guys, yes, but even if they are not evil geniuses...someone who can really engage in good conversation is super sexy.



I totally agree....and it's a big turn OFF for me when a guy doesn't talk much.


----------



## comaseason (Oct 15, 2009)

Frito Lay Jalapeno Cheese Dip


----------



## MamaLisa (Oct 15, 2009)

Those who know me well will know i have a serious fetish for ears..

i love elbows, knuckles, knees and yes im a wierdo..

but ears are my thing! lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 15, 2009)

Really good eye contact. 
An easy laugh.
Passion to make the world a better place.


----------



## Jes (Oct 16, 2009)

this:

http://icanhascheezburger.com/2009/10/16/funny-pictures-dont-make-me-use-them/

Not the gun so much, but the image of a guy going into a dangerous or tragic situation and rescuing the family pet. Also? Firemen with the tiny oxygen mask over the cat or dog's face. Awww! It's sappy, but what can I say? When I see it, I feel a little funny in my pants.


----------



## archivaltype (Oct 17, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> Naughty bad habit...but I love watching people smoke, the softness of it curling over the lip, the slight draw of the cheeks for the inhale, the look of satisfaction as they exhale, the way the hands caress the object of their smoking desire.
> 
> Second...is someone reading. When I see someone just enraptured in a book it makes me want to go down on them. Its an odd little quirk but one I love.
> 
> *And finally...the highest on my panty dropping list...men doing the dishes. I love to bake...but I hate the dishes. Watching a man doing the dishes just makes me melt into a puddle*.



:bounce:
I am soooo with you on the dishes thing. It's just one of those things...it's so domestic-ey and considerate...:blush:

Also on my list:
not needy/clingy but still touchy feely, likes horror movies, and men who appreciate the smell of old books. :bounce:


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 17, 2009)

This is just one but it's pretty heartfelt, and oddly enough, a little embarrassing to say. It's also a little hard to quantify without getting too wordy.

Hmm.

The first guy I really fell for centuries ago was known for the way he would say Fuck loudly and humorously. So ever since it really flips a switch in me when a sexy guy will say it in a striking or unexpected, usually non-sexual, way. :blush:


----------



## luvembig (Oct 17, 2009)

High heels, cowboy boots (I have a serious foot-fetish) and tattoos


----------



## Drucifer (Oct 18, 2009)

Good grief, how could I forget this one: when women wear unreasonably tight jeans. It is better if their ass can fill out those jeans.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 18, 2009)

-Tattoos. God I love ink. 
-Sarcasm. I want someone that drips with disdain as much as I do.
-Someone who doesn't take, or give, bullshit.
-Spanish accents. Any foreign accents really.
-Singing, whether their voice is amazing or horrible.


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 21, 2009)

Did I mention Overbites and Freckles, not just on the face but anywhere?
Rollhandler


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 21, 2009)

luvembig said:


> High heels, *cowboy boots* (I have a serious foot-fetish) and tattoos


You're doing it wrong.  It's BOOT fetish, my friend. Unless they're some open-toe style I am not yet aware of.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 21, 2009)

A guy with his shirt sleeves rolled up.

A guy unconsciously running his hand through his hair (esp while concentrating on something).

A guy building something........wearing a white t-shirt with sweat stains. LOVE to see them build large houses, skyscrapers, etc. I was in the hospital and was too busy watching the men building a new tower that I didn't even think about my surgery. lol

Oh, and guys wearing well worn work boots. The more worn and dusty the better.

Don't get me wrong, I love a man in a suit too.....


----------



## luvembig (Oct 22, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You're doing it wrong.  It's BOOT fetish, my friend. Unless they're some open-toe style I am not yet aware of.



I stand corrected then........................


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 25, 2009)

When I'm in the kitchen doing/ making something, and he comes up behind me and,nuzzles or kisses my neck....


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 25, 2009)

Men who are thoughtful.


----------



## Rediculous Gurl (Oct 25, 2009)

Men who can make you laugh until you cry.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 25, 2009)

Men with Unique/Foreign Names.

[I.E- "Kaiden" "Jobulai" ect.]


----------



## Drucifer (Oct 25, 2009)

I keep forgetting these, but here is another: women with a sick and dark sense of humor.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have this attraction towards goth girls... I don't know why.


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 26, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> When I'm in the kitchen doing/ making something, and he comes up behind me and,nuzzles or kisses my neck....



I never did that , you gettin turned on by your Da??? Gettin a wee bit worried about you muffin lol


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 26, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> I never did that , you gettin turned on by your Da??? Gettin a wee bit worried about you muffin lol



LOL A. ewwww, that's so wrong and B. simply stating for future references babe!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2009)

Men who smell good. You know the ones that walk past and they smell so good they make you salivate. Pheromones, cologne....just wanna grab one


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Men who smell good. You know the ones that walk past and they smell so good they make you salivate. Pheromones, cologne....just wanna grab one



Oh yeah.....I like those ones with a certain smell.......:smitten: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 29, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Men who smell good. You know the ones that walk past and they smell so good they make you salivate. Pheromones, cologne....just wanna grab one





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh yeah.....I like those ones with a certain smell.......:smitten: :smitten: :bow:



Yep, you just want to follow them around smelling them :smitten:
Mizz


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Yep, you just want to follow them around smelling them :smitten:
> Mizz



Oh....a lot more than that Mizz I think I need to be put on a leash lol!


----------



## Fonzy (Nov 1, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> LOL A. ewwww, that's so wrong and B. simply stating for future references babe!



Oh right lol!!!! Got ya, I'll be doing that in what, like two and a wee bit weeks boooo yeah


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Nov 1, 2009)

This is such a good post. Some of my odd turn ons are men who touch my face, men who wear glasses (va-va-va-VOOM!), men who show sensitivity and aren't afraid to cry (WOWZA) men who have nice hands and men who are uber-polite (opening doors, pulling out chairs, standing when I leave the table, etc. etc.). :kiss2:


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 2, 2009)

Glasses. Women who were glasses, pretty much of any kind. Thats so hot.

Oh, and a chick at work who has the most aluring lisp. Its so sexy.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 2, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Glasses. Women who were glasses, pretty much of any kind. Thats so hot.
> 
> Oh, and a chick at work who has the most aluring lisp. Its so sexy.



Does any kind include sunglasses?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 2, 2009)

Nah, only real glasses do it for me.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 2, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Nah, only real glasses do it for me.



lol i thought as much, was just being a smarty, sorry....


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 2, 2009)

No worries.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 2, 2009)

A big scary looking guy who is gentle and loving. Watching my fiance giggle at the nuns on sister act because they're "cute" warms my heart. 

The fact that he has a Buttercup from the Power Puff girl on his bookbag filled with D&D books. 

When they're is a percieved threat he steps in front on me or shields me.

When his friends tease him about having a powerpuff girl on his bag, or his ugly pink pants, his response is "SO" or "screw off?" The power of the FA is that they are their own person and love what they love and if you don't like that they like it feel free to eff off. 

:smitten:

Exhibit A. He was the court jester at our LARP. Making fun of the pants and he will keeeel you. lol


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Nov 15, 2009)

Interesting thread. I had to think about this one. I don't know if any of these are "secret", though.

-I am very attracted to the look of glasses on men. I -love- geeky guys and looks.

-If someone looks as if they are thoroughly and sensually enjoying their food, that's sexy. I don't mean hogging things down or being sloppy, but almost like they are giving you a preview of what they'd be like orally or sexually in any way.

-I like when guys wear a lot of rings; stylish or distinctive ones. Men with signature or unique jewelry turn me on.

-Boyish smirks 

-Hair slightly falling in the face

-Someone showing a strong dedication to a passion, especially something creative.

-Protective nature...silent strength I guess or conviction.

-I like when men smell very good without being overpowering in their choice of cologne. I'm not attracted to traditional cologne for men. Most of it reeks. I like subtle but sweet and exotic scents made for men like Blue Sugar 

-I've always liked the way long sleeved shirts looked under short sleeved shirts. 

-Love gentle touches and affectionate kisses. Touches that make you realize that you are truly loved and they aren't just based on lust. They feel different.

-Love to see a guy paint, play music or draw in an intensely focused manner.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 15, 2009)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> -If someone looks as if they are thoroughly and sensually enjoying their food, that's sexy. I don't mean hogging things down or being sloppy, but almost like they are giving you a preview of what they'd be like orally or sexually in any way.



I second your entire post

But 

I give a big Hurrumph to sexy eaters..:eat2: (worked in steak house)


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 16, 2009)

Smart guys, i like to be educated..


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 17, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> Smart guys, i like to be educated..



Yeah I like to get schooled too..


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

Redheads. I don't know why though. lol


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 19, 2009)

A man in a backwards baseball cap or glasses *ALWAYS* gets me going.. if he's got both, I'm a goner. 

A man playing a guitar (_preferably bass, but really any guitar will do_).. so so beautiful. The way a man looks when he's playing it, that intense look in their eyes as they get all wrapped up in the sound.. oh my.. 

Thick hair. Thick hair to run my fingers through and to grab... _during those moments.._ 

I love when a man is wearing shorts and they sit down anywhere. The way men sit, with their legs open, allows me to see just a bit of their thighs.. (is it getting warm in here..?)

I think the spot right under a man's ear is incredibly sexy. If I lean in I can smell his cologne, we're super close, and that spot just begs to be kissed. 

I'm sure I can think of more, but these are just off the top of my head.


----------



## JenStar (Nov 19, 2009)

Amazing Eyes, Intellect, Sense of Humour, Scars and tattoos. And for something a little bit unusual, I have a thing for fangs. I'm not sure what the actual term is for the teeth on either side that are slightly pointed....real fangs, not the over the top Dracula ones! :happy:


----------



## hearapianofall (Jan 10, 2010)

HUGE turn on: turning someone on


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 10, 2010)

hearapianofall said:


> HUGE turn on: turning someone on



YES. 100% agreed. And sometimes if I can see that I'm turning someone else on by being turned on, it turns me on even more than I already was. 

Teasing, not necessarily with the body or body language, but with wit, really makes me hot. If I tease you and you come back with something even wittier, it makes me crazy in the best possible way. Sometimes I'll tease a man just to see what he's got to fire back with.


----------



## the_captain (Jan 10, 2010)

Now that the weather has turned cooler, I'm enjoying one of my favorite turn-ons: boots. There's something about a lady wearing boots and a nice sweater that puts me into a cuddling mood! :wubu:


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> YES. 100% agreed. And sometimes if I can see that I'm turning someone else on by being turned on, it turns me on even more than I already was.
> 
> Teasing, not necessarily with the body or body language, but with wit, really makes me hot. If I tease you and you come back with something even wittier, it makes me crazy in the best possible way. Sometimes I'll tease a man just to see what he's got to fire back with.



I enjoy that intelligent banter. Makes me crazy when a man is really smart and witty that way.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

Anything, or anyone touching my neck....nibbles in particular


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 10, 2010)

i's not really a secret.. but the sound of his voice... I like a lower timbre... sometimes gravelly.. I don't know... I know it when I hear it.

Also eyes..always eyes. A big-wide eye with a little bit of a heavy lid... does that make sense? Ben Orr is a good example of this  He is the one in the suspenders! His singing voice was to die for (talk about hot)!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 10, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> i's not really a secret.. *but the sound of his voice... I like a lower timbre... sometimes gravelly.. I don't know... I know it when I hear it.
> *
> Also eyes..always eyes. A big-wide eye with a little bit of a heavy lid... does that make sense? Ben Orr is a good example of this



Oh hell yes, I love a deep voice. If he sounds like Barry White and happens to be in the vicinity of my neck, well look out!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to say I like taller women. I like it when I can look someone in the eye. I also like an assertive woman who knows what she wants. it makes for easier conversation since I know exactly what the woman wants. Those are big turn ons for me. :happy:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 11, 2010)

Watching a woman go through getting ready for work/bed always seems to trigger my interest. Nothing like the ablutionary activities to make me turn a head. One would think that seeing a lady dribble oil or lotion all over her naughty bits in a lascivious way to a backing track of Britney Spears or Depeche Mode is the height of erotic, but seeing her rub herself down with even simple routine makes it regal and hotter in it's own way.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Jan 11, 2010)

Freckles!! Freckles!! I forgot to mention freckles!!! ehehehe


----------



## hearapianofall (Jan 11, 2010)

boston accents!!! alot of people hate them but they drive me fuckin crazy!!!!


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 11, 2010)

hearapianofall said:


> boston accents!!! alot of people hate them but they drive me fuckin crazy!!!!



Is this a Boston accent?
If so...agree.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 11, 2010)

hearapianofall said:


> boston accents!!! alot of people hate them but they drive me fuckin crazy!!!!




you are right! They are WICKED cool!



Plus, go Bruins & Red Sox!


----------



## hearapianofall (Jan 11, 2010)

i bust one every time i hear a girl use either "hot mess" or "shitshow" in a sentence


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 12, 2010)

Beehives. Big hair in general.


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 12, 2010)

The insides of my arms from my wrist to my elbow are super sensitive, so stroking them turns me on. Sometimes I'll stroke them in public places just because I like how it feels. One of the best feelings in the world is running the edge of a piece of paper up and down that area... it looks reasonably innocent from the outside, but on the inside it feels delicious.

I have yet to find a man that uses this to its full potential, however.


----------



## RJI (Jan 12, 2010)

Pharadox said:


> The insides of my arms from my wrist to my elbow are super sensitive, so stroking them turns me on. Sometimes I'll stroke them in public places just because I like how it feels. One of the best feelings in the world is running the edge of a piece of paper up and down that area... it looks reasonably innocent from the outside, but on the inside it feels delicious.
> 
> I have yet to find a man that uses this to its full potential, however.



Now i know


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

RJI said:


> Now i know



And knowing is half the battle (sorry, I just had to say it.)


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 12, 2010)

kindness, humor, paying attention, really & sincerely trying to get to know me, smiling at me :wubu:


----------



## Pharadox (Jan 12, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> kindness, humor, paying attention, *really & sincerely trying to get to know me*, smiling at me :wubu:



Yes, definitely this. That's really more about turning on my heart than my body, but it's very, very effective. :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 14, 2010)

Any Man That's a Fan, And Is Able to hold a conversation about, Nintendo Systems and Games.

And I Instantly just MELT, if their a fan of Mario, or Zelda.

M'hm. Deffinately Gets my Gears a Goin'.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 14, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Watching a woman go through getting ready for work/bed always seems to trigger my interest. Nothing like the ablutionary activities to make me turn a head. One would think that seeing a lady dribble oil or lotion all over her naughty bits in a lascivious way to a backing track of Britney Spears or Depeche Mode is the height of erotic, but seeing her rub herself down with even simple routine makes it regal and hotter in it's own way.



I totally agree with you on this one. Watching a woman take a shower is pretty hot. Even watching a woman shave her legs is a turn on. Do I dare mention watching her put on makeup and fixing her hair. The lotion thing is super hot as well.


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2010)

The hairline at the base of my neck. Yummy, :smitten:


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2010)

glasses.












pants.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jan 15, 2010)

Cammies. On a Marine. No other branch will do. :wubu::smitten:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 15, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I'm starting to really enjoy older men, the older and slower the better....it's weird. G.House is starting to seem young in my eyes...:happy:
> 
> Oh and pecs....



Couldn't resist offering up this fragment from The Mikado, from a duet between Ko Ko and Katisha

"KO KO. 

Are you old enough to marry, do you think? 
Won't you wait till you are eighty in the shade?
There's a fascination frantic
In a ruin that's romantic;
Do you think you are sufficiently decayed?

KATISHA 

To the matter that you mention
I have given some attention,
And I think I am sufficiently decayed."


----------



## calauria (Jan 15, 2010)

Guys with long hair...rawr!!!
Guys who smell good...mmmmmmm yummmy!!!
Guys with fulll sexy lips....I can suck on them all day and alllllllllllll night!!! lol


----------



## nettie (Jan 15, 2010)

as demonstrated by the dramatic rise in temperature when the tech guy visited my office today, intelligence and hair that's mussed up juuuust so


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2010)

not knowing how sexy he is


his sexy ignorance!! hehe


----------



## vermillion (Jan 16, 2010)

elbows....

hot


----------



## Paquito (Jan 16, 2010)

Collar bones


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2010)

Ooh, a tall man. Gotta be over 6 foot. 
Lightly muscled (heavy muscle = ew.)
Well dressed but comfortable of course. I like a nice outfit, nothing like a suit....although that can be sooooooooo sexy on occasion.
Long hair (on certain guys...and on those guys I just want to drag them off to a secluded location and do bad things to.)

Oi.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Jan 16, 2010)

The smell of a man who has been wearing Aramis all day

Someone who will look into my eyes and talk to me

Someone who touches me, not so much sexually, but likes to touch me

.....Uh oh.....my heart is starting to beat faster!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 18, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Ooh, a tall man. Gotta be over 6 foot.
> Lightly muscled (heavy muscle = ew.)
> Well dressed but comfortable of course. I like a nice outfit, nothing like a suit....although that can be sooooooooo sexy on occasion.
> Long hair (on certain guys...and on those guys I just want to drag them off to a secluded location and do bad things to.)
> ...


...this.
ALL of this.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 22, 2010)

A person who seems genuinely interested in what I'm saying. That, and a fellow nerd.


----------



## mel (Jan 22, 2010)

...I love the forearms of a man...meowww


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 23, 2010)

mel said:


> ...I love the forearms of a man...meowww



Show me your forearms, and I'll show you mine.


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2010)

Men with facial hair, I just love that.


----------



## mel (Jan 24, 2010)

when a guy holds my hand..simple yet sweet..


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 24, 2010)

mel said:


> when a guy holds my hand..simple yet sweet..



It is sweet. I love a woman who knows what she wants and is honest about it. :wubu:


----------



## BeaBea (Jan 25, 2010)

mel said:


> when a guy holds my hand..simple yet sweet..



Sitting watching a film on tv the other day a certain someone was holding my hand when he absent mindedly lifted it to his lips and kissed it. It was completely unselfconsciously done and I instantly melted :wubu:

Tracey xx


----------



## psychdocva (Jan 25, 2010)

Smooth arms (like very little body hair anywhere, really), 

pronounced noses (think Jewish or roman noses), 

wide, toothy smiles, 

girls with glasses...

FRECKLES....(lookie at Carrie, and you pretty well have what I mean by freckles...them's just yummy...)

cleavage...

CONFIDENCE (that one is huge)

...A girl that loves the way I cook...is highly intelligent...highly communicative. 

Deep, dark tans...sharp tanlines too...like if she gets undressed and i can tell exactly where the bathing suit was, huge turn on...something about the color contrast, I dunno. 

And even though everyone says it, but only knows what it means to them: a sharp, witty, sense of humor...like a mix between Bea Arthur and Milton Berle...

And those are just off the top of my head...there are hundreds more.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2010)

psychdocva said:


> FRECKLES....(lookie at Carrie, and you pretty well have what I mean by freckles...them's just yummy...)


Awww, thank you, Joel, that's such a nice thing to hear. :blush::happy:


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 26, 2010)

psychdocva said:


> And even though everyone says it, but only knows what it means to them: a sharp, witty, sense of humor...like a mix between Bea Arthur and Milton Berle...



I like to think that Bea Arthur is my guardian angel.


----------



## isamarie69 (Feb 19, 2010)

For me my secret turn ons are first CHINS i love mens chins, I dont know what it is but im totally attracted to them. Second is kissing up to a tall guy, when hes gotta kinda hunch to reach you and you have to kinda stretch to meet him! i guess thats my submissive side. And third that feeling just after being tatted! good thing im poor or i would be covered lol. 

But most of all, but this really is no secret, Paul Mccartney! His voice hearing him sing, speak, he's an amazing interview. 

Oh and men playing guitars after great sex!!!! Thats a huge turn on.


----------



## Shala (Feb 20, 2010)

Men in skimpy, lacey panties.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 22, 2010)

Dog tags on a bare chest... :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 22, 2010)

being held on either side of my waist, especially while laying down


----------



## Seraphina (Feb 22, 2010)

Having my belly gently played with especially when my hubby doesn't know he's doing it (like when we're watching a movie) and he doesn't realise he's turning me on


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 22, 2010)

Playing "Moonlight Serenade" in the background.


----------



## Micara (Feb 23, 2010)

Nerds get me hot. I'm not even kidding. 

If they can quote Star Wars or Lord of the Rings to me, that's butter, baby. 

Serenade me with Weird Al? WATCH OUT. :wubu:

Put on a Star Trek uniform and watch me tear it off! :smitten:


----------



## Seraphina (Feb 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> Nerds get me hot. I'm not even kidding.


Nah I getcha, there's nothing sexier than a man going all nerdcore on me! I married a mathematician, I think I almost came listening to him go on about some theory or other when we first got together :blush:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> Nerds get me hot. I'm not even kidding.
> 
> If they can quote Star Wars or Lord of the Rings to me, that's butter, baby.
> 
> ...



"TK 421, why aren't you at your post? TK 421, do you copy?"

How do you feel?


----------



## Micara (Feb 23, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> "TK 421, why aren't you at your post? TK 421, do you copy?"
> 
> How do you feel?



_Swoon!_ THUD. :smitten:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 23, 2010)

Micara said:


> _Swoon!_ THUD. :smitten:



*smelling salts*

Weird890, you better be careful with that sexy nerd talk. You're gonna hurt someone!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 24, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> "TK 421, why aren't you at your post? TK 421, do you copy?"
> 
> How do you feel?



Try this:

*Identify the nerd cultural significance of the following items:*

1) 16309 

2) CPE1704TKS 

3) CSM-101 

4) One-One-A. One-One-A-Two-B. One-B-Two-B-Three. Zero-Zero-Zero-Destruct-Zero. 

5) 42 

6) 1-2-3-4-5 

7) 1-7-3-4-6-7-3-2-1-4-7-6-Charlie-3-2-7-8-9-7-7-7-6-4-3-Tango-7-3-2-Victor-7-3-1-1-7-8-8-8-7-3-2-4-7-6-7-8-9-7-6-4-3-7-6-Lock 

8) LV-426 

9) Type 40 

10) 01/12/1997


----------



## jenboo (Feb 25, 2010)

i call them eye crinkles. when my guy looks up and smiles and his eyes crinkle LOVE IT!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Try this:
> 
> *Identify the nerd cultural significance of the following items:*
> 
> ...



I can only get three of them.
4.) The self-destruct sequence for the U.S.S. Enterprise of the original _Star Trek_
5.) THe answer to everything from _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _
6.)The entry code to Druidia's atmosphere from _Spaceballs_


----------



## Jack Secret (Feb 25, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I can only get three of them.
> 4.) The self-destruct sequence for the U.S.S. Enterprise of the original _Star Trek_
> 5.) THe answer to everything from _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _
> 6.)The entry code to Druidia's atmosphere from _Spaceballs_



Number one sounds like the prefix code used to lower the shields of the Reliant
is number two the nuclear launch codes from the movie Wargames?
I believe number eight is the planet from Aliens?


----------



## Micara (Feb 25, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I can only get three of them.
> 4.) The self-destruct sequence for the U.S.S. Enterprise of the original _Star Trek_
> 5.) THe answer to everything from _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy _
> 6.)The entry code to Druidia's atmosphere from _Spaceballs_



2. is the missle launch code from Wargames

3. Is the model number, I think, from Terminator 2... 

That's all the nerdiness I can handle right now.. I'm at work. :blush:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

Micara said:


> 2. is the missle launch code from Wargames
> 
> 3. Is the model number, I think, from Terminator 2...
> 
> That's all the nerdiness I can handle right now.. I'm at work. :blush:



I'll give you a bit more nerdiness when you get home.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 26, 2010)

Good jorb on most of these. I will fill in the rest:

7) The security code that Data installed on the Enterprise to lock out command functions when he was operating off a homing beacon override sent by his creator (Star Trek the Next Generation episode, "Brothers")

9) The model number of the Doctor's TARDIS

10) The date that the HAL 9000 computer went online at the U of I Urbana lab (2001, A Space Odyssey)


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 26, 2010)

Ties...

Folks with big chests that wear ties are such a turn on. I like how the tie gets caught inbetween the two big mounds on either side.:eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Feb 26, 2010)

Men who aren't afraid of commitment...

Men who are honest...

Men who are faithful...

Men who say "I won't break your heart" and then they actually follow through and don't break it.

These turn me on like you can not imagine. :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 3, 2010)

Four Simple Words.

"Talk Nerdy To Me"


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 6, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Four Simple Words.
> 
> "Talk Nerdy To Me"



It could be dangerous to say that. Apparently I can hurt someone when talking nerdy.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

Those are fighting words.... 



Weirdo890 said:


> It could be dangerous to say that. Apparently I can hurt someone when talking nerdy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 7, 2010)

Ugh. I have so many secret turn-ons...take a seat, please.

Men in suits/dress clothes.
Men that play a guitar in bare feet.
Men with a low voice.
Shaved/bald men that wear those cliche yellow/green reflecting sunglasses lol.
A man that can drink 10-fold as much as I can, and STILL take care of my drunken ass.
A man that can make fires, build things, and hunt 
An artistic man.
An overly nerdy man; professionally nerdy, i.e. a Chemistry professor, Microbiology professor, etc.
FACIAL HAIR!!
Men from the 1940's-1950's...mmm
A man that spanks my ass when I'm passing by him. lol I don't know why!!
A perverted guy that's open in public - terrible really lol I will act shy, but believe me, I LOVE IT!
I'll have to hop on the "strong, work-worn, clean hands" bandwagon.
A man that has a hairy chest and he always rubs it when his shirt is off...that's cute 
An athletic/nutrition conscious man who LOVES fat women lol!
A man in a labcoat.
Accents 
That sexy "V" muscle.
A man that is REALLY clean:hygiene, his house, his car, organized, etc.
A man that can argue.
A man that can take being playfully made fun of, and can return the taunts haha


and of course....

*MIKE ROWE*


----------



## Micara (May 28, 2010)

When guys say things like "wee" and "dodgy".


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 28, 2010)

Men that have the same attraction to "Retro" Media as myself.
[AKA Media from the 60's-90's. Games, Movies, Music. ]


----------



## Lamia (May 29, 2010)

I've always found men who blush or are awkward as sexy. Probably because I feel I could dominate them. :wubu:

A guy who can sing

Someone who is their own person or maybe odd

A man with a strong back and wide shoulders doesn't matter what else he looks like.

oh yeah without saying nerds/geeks guys wearing pocket protectors (can't smell like coffee and cigs though makes me gag)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 29, 2010)

Men who go out at 1 am to get me a big mac


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (May 29, 2010)

I have different turns on
but for Today a man that comes out of the shower smelling like coast soap....

Yum


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 29, 2010)

Men that....
smell good.
love music.
play guitar and/or sing.
cook.
bald heads.
dance.
facial hair.
kiss softly and passionately.
spoil me and let me spoil them.


----------



## smiley55 (May 29, 2010)

when i see a man with a devious little crooked smile


----------



## desertcheeseman (May 30, 2010)

I'm as nerdy and urbane as they come, but when I see a woman in a cowboy hat or Western clothing I just melt. Double if they happen to have a Southern accent. I can't explain it; it just is. It's a secret turn on even for me =)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jun 4, 2010)

Sharp wit and the ability to have class in the unclassiest of situations.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 4, 2010)

Crooked smile

Dimples

Lazy eye

Scar on the face


----------



## Micara (Jun 4, 2010)

Men who draw pictures of me and serenade me with sweet songs... :blush:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 6, 2010)

Good Teeth!

A little yellow is okay. Heck, Mine are. 
But they MUST ALL BE THERE.
[/Cannot Stress Enough]

Oh.
Sharp Canines are a plus.


----------



## rellis10 (Jun 6, 2010)

Micara said:


> Men who draw pictures of me and serenade me with sweet songs... :blush:



Unless you want a picture of a random stick-woman, drawing's out. And i have a voice like a cat being swung around a small room, so serenading's out. 

I would try my darndest to come up with a nice poem though 


So, my secret turn on's....i'm gonna try to forego any obvious ones like cleanliness. Also, i dont think i'm that picky so this could be a short list 

Soft Touch - I'm not a fan of roughness, at least not against me :happy:

Curves - Now i'v said before i like women of all shapes, but the exception is those who want to look like a chopstick. I love curves on a woman.

Down To Earth - If she think's she's above me then i can't tolerate it. Relationships are an equal partnership and i'd like to be able to connect with the woman.

Passionate - Ok, i know this one is a little obvious, but i dont want to be having 'relations' with a robot.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 6, 2010)

A guy that actually enjoys reading is a very sexy thing to me. :smitten:


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 6, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Passionate - Ok, i know this one is a little obvious, but i dont want to be having 'relations' with a robot.



Don't knock it until you've tried it. 

Wait, I've said too much.

:doh:


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 6, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Don't knock it until you've tried it.
> 
> Wait, I've said too much.
> 
> :doh:



gosh darn it it wont let me rep you and you deserve it for that post


----------



## balletguy (Jun 6, 2010)

i like a woman in workout clothes among other things


----------



## RJI (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm a sucker for a random smile and PDA.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 6, 2010)

strong forearms, big hands and well shaped calves. 
A twinkle in his eye
that quiet strength like he has nothing to prove....real confidence, sexual as well.
a hearty laugh and easy ability to make me laugh
being a wise-ass is a definite plus
I favor green eyes and tanned skin but neither are dealbreakers.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jun 6, 2010)

A man who likes/has these traits...

Lord of the Rings
Video games (and can help me get past hard levels in various games)
Reading
Star Wars
Dark hair and eyes
Hairy chest
Dimples is always a plus....!
A man who has a seductive eyes

Now if only I could input this information into some kind of man generating machine, that would be awesome!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 6, 2010)

Very simple and not very secret...

Someone who *gets* me...:wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> Very simple and not very secret...
> 
> Someone who *gets* me...:wubu:



I think that's what everyone here is looking for in a potential mate/lover. You just summed everything up in one simple phrase. Good for you. :happy:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 7, 2010)

A lady not asking for money or a loan.


----------



## Seda (Jun 8, 2010)

A man who will wash my feet, and a man cleaning, oh it certainly gets the home fires burning.

Like watching my husband roll his sleeves up over his forearms, watching the muscle flex, oh yeah baby, wash those dishes :eat2:


----------



## J34 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmm

Redheads for sure, something about the color

Glasses on a woman are soo sexy

European accent- drives me wild


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 10, 2010)

Girls who display nerdiness!


----------



## balletguy (Jun 10, 2010)

Women who speak their mind


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 10, 2010)

the clean crisp scent of a man straight out of the shower :smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

Men that don't take it easy on me when playing Super Smash Brothers against me. 
[Any of them.]


I'm a chick. Not a Flower. 
_[PikachuPwnzAll.]_


Men that make random movie references.

Men that randomly sing lines from songs; all based on what the person last said.
[Example: If someone said "Stop!" and a man sang "In the Naaaame of love, before you breaaaak my heart, think it o-o-verr"]


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 14, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> the clean crisp scent of a man straight out of the shower :smitten:



Hell yeah- my boyfriend came to bed last night right after he got out of the shower. He smelled so delicious!


----------

